# ¿Sirven los parlantes de 15" para reproducir medios?



## Kebra

Estuve leyendo y vuelvo a toparme con una contradicción de proporciones bíblicas.
Medios de 15".
Es físicamente imposible que un parlante de ese tamaño reproduzca MEDIOS.

Si realmente les interesa aprender un poco y así dejar de hacer barbaridades, vayan acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/index16.html
y lean y vean por qué es un despropósito y un error (HORROR) utilizar como medios un woofer.
Es mas o menos como quere hacer "Helado caliente".





> Mensaje copiado desde _este hilo_ para iniciar este.


----------



## Tacatomon

Kebra dijo:


> Estuve leyendo y vuelvo a toparme con una contradicción de proporciones bíblicas.
> Medios de 15".
> Es físicamente imposible que un parlante de ese tamaño reproduzca MEDIOS.
> 
> Si realmente les interesa aprender un poco y así dejar de hacer barbaridades, vayan acá:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/index16.html
> y lean y vean por qué es un despropósito y un error (HORROR) utilizar como medios un woofer.
> Es mas o menos como quere hacer "Helado caliente".



Citando al compañero Fogonazo: Depende.

El detalle está en que los parlantes de 15" alcanzan rangos hasta los 4k2 kHz.
Dependiendo del modelo y fabricante.
¿Si es posible que un parlante de 15" reproduzca medios?
... Si.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

tacatomon dijo:


> El detalle está en que los parlantes de 15" alcanzan rangos hasta los 4k2 kHz.


Mirá la curva de respuesta y fijate cuántos dB dan en esas frecuencias. Si leés (y entendés) el link te darás cuenta de que -10dB con respecto al SPL nominal es bastaaante.

Kebra: +1

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

...

Yo solo enfatizo que lo parlantes de 15" SI reproducen medios. Se perfectamete como va la curva de respuesta en algunos parlantes.
Solamente respondo a que según fisicamente es Imposible que reproduzcan medios.
Repoducen medios: Si.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Kebra

tacatomon dijo:


> ...
> 
> Yo solo enfatizo que lo parlantes de 15" SI reproducen medios. Se perfectamete como va la curva de respuesta en algunos parlantes.
> Solamente respondo a que según fisicamente es Imposible que reproduzcan medios.
> Repoducen medios: Si.
> 
> Saludos!!!



Quizás en Mexico las leyes de la física no son las mismas que en el resto del universo, pero voy a arriesgarme a responder hilando muy finito. 

Mas allá de que afirmes y enfatices que un transductor de 15" reproduzca (muy mal y a muy baja potencia y muy muy pobre rendimiento) medios, eso te dice 2 cosas de ése transductor.
1- Es de muy mala calidad, ya que un woofer de mediana calidad no debe llegar mas allá de 1KHz. Recordemos que el rango medio se estableció de 500Hz a 5KHz y de ahí oscilan un poquito según el fabricante y la calidad. 

2- Si conocés las respuesta de frecuencia de algunos parlantes, mas a mi favor, usar un cono de 15" para medios es ridículo, y al ver la curva de respuesta tendrías que darte cuenta que sólo alguien que desconce de audio podría utlizarlo para reproducir medios.
Por la simple razón, que ya te mencionaron, que la curva va bajando a medida que sube la fecuencia. Y sí, no mentís al decir que "pueden reproducir medios", pero te olvidaste de agregar que jamás los vas a escuchar, porque están a muuuuuuchaaaaaaaa menos potencia que el resto de la respuesta. 

Me atrevo a decir que jamas escuchaste buenos medios, si no, no dirías lo que decis. 

La respuesta debe ser PLANA. Variaciones de mas de 0.5 dB son perceptibles por el oído.
Mirá de nuevo la curva de respuesta de tus 15", y ahí vas a ver si tu "énfasís" es tal como crees.
También deberías buscar un buen libro de acústica, en una librería, y ver como es la dispersión de la onda audible en cada rango de frecuencias.

¿No te parece sospechoso que los fabricantes hayan diseñado motores de compresión con bocina para los medios (para altas potencias), tweeters para reproducir agudos, midranges de cono con campana (para media y baja potencia), y un largo etc.? 
Seguramente deben ser unos tontos, si supieran que con un cono de 15" pueden reproducir medios, jamás hubieran investigado ni los ingenieros ni los doctores, ya que un cono de 15" arreglan todo. 

Comunicate con JBL y avisales que no sigan gastando dinero en motores de compresión, que con un cono de 15" los medios van como piña.

Ah, y antes que salte alguno hablando de los parlantes rango extendido, pregúntense por qué se usan 3 o 4 vías, cuando sería mas fácil un rango extendido de 20" y listo, todo solucionado.



Para poder conducir un auto, se necesita licencia. Para hacer una instalación de gas o electricidad, se necesita matrícula.
Diseñar un baffle es algo complejo, hay que tener muchos conocimientos y saber lo que se está haciendo. Deberían prohibir la venta de parlantes a menos que se exhiba una matrícula de técnico o ingeniero en electrónica. 

El hilo dice "audio profesional". Audio profesioinal por amateurs...

Lo dije antes, menos google y mas libros muchachos. Los libros no muerden.


----------



## Tacatomon

Se perfectamente lo que me tratas de decir. Pero insisto.
Aún con lo mal que se pueda escuchar y el bajo rendimiento que se puede tener en medios con 15", el detalle esta en que Si los reproducen. Vos decis que es imposible que con 15" se reproduzcan medios. Es lo que trato de aclarar.
Mira que 4kHz a 95 db spl son medios "Decentes".

Mi humilde opinión.

Saludos!!!


----------



## aaronisela

Para el compañero que dice que las bocinas de 15" no reproducen medios le digo...
que no se necesita ser un profesional del audio para saber que una bocina de 15" reproduce parte de sonidos medios y el driver la complementa con medios-agudos.

Lo que mas me extraña es la seguridad con la que se dice tal aberracion aun siendo
un fanatico a la lectura.


----------



## Kebra

aaronisela dijo:


> Para el compañero que dice que las bocinas de 15" no reproducen medios le digo...
> que no se necesita ser un profesional del audio para saber que una bocina de 15" reproduce parte de sonidos medios y el driver la complementa con medios-agudos.
> 
> Lo que mas me extraña es la seguridad con la que se dice tal aberracion aun siendo
> un fanatico a la lectura.



Veo que no leíste lo que escribí, o no lo entendiste. Me inclino mas por ésto último.

Jamás mencioné una bocina de 15". Mencioné conos, motores de compresión, y transductores. Un PARLANTE no es una BOCINA. Llamarlo bocina SI es una aberración. El hecho que lo llames bocina, mas allá de los modismos del lenguaje, te inhabilita  a intentar desacreditar mi comentario, que aunque no lo parezca, es constructivo, ya que intenta mejorar el acervo de conocimientos de audio de quienes veo que están por el camino equivocado, haciendo mal uso de los materiales. Tampoco dije que no reproducían una parte de la banda media. Dije que por sus caracteristicas es imposible que reproduzcan medios. Medios es entre 500 y 5000.
Si necesitas mayor detalle, te lo doy así entendés lo que dije: los conos de 15" no pueden reproducir en forma plana la banda media, porque despues de 1Khz se van abajo en respuesta.
Ahora, si tenes un cono que reproduce en forma plana el espectro medio, avisame que llamo a Estocolmo así te dan el Nóbel. 

No es ser fanántico de la lectura. Solo leo lo que me interesa. El audio me interesa desde que tengo uso de razón, porque crecí entre profesionales del audio. Y mi país fue y es pionero en audio. Lo que ustedes conocen hoy como divisores activos, hace 40 años se usaban en Argentina. Pero claro, solo se vendían esos equipos de alta gama a gente con conocimiento, no a cualquier improvisado que se cree DJ, y a los graves o bajos les dice "patada" o "golpe".
Podías ir con una valija de dolares, pero si no sabías de audio, no te vendían nada. En 1978 el equipo (pre, potencia, y divisor) sin los baffles costaba 12.000 dolares.
Esta empresa hoy en día asesora en audio a los JAPONESES. 

Haceme caso, leete un libro de elctroacústica.


----------



## Tacatomon

Kebra dijo:


> Veo que no leíste lo que escribí, o no lo entendiste. Me inclino mas por ésto último.
> 
> Jamás mencioné una bocina de 15". Mencioné conos, motores de compresión, y transductores. Un PARLANTE no es una BOCINA. Llamarlo bocina SI es una aberración. El hecho que lo llames bocina, mas allá de los modismos del lenguaje, te inhabilita  a intentar desacreditar mi comentario, que aunque no lo parezca, es constructivo, ya que intenta mejorar el acervo de conocimientos de audio de quienes veo que están por el camino equivocado, haciendo mal uso de los materiales. Tampoco dije que no reproducían una parte de la banda media. Dije que por sus caracteristicas es imposible que reproduzcan medios. Medios es entre 500 y 5000.
> Si necesitas mayor detalle, te lo doy así entendés lo que dije: los conos de 15" no pueden reproducir en forma plana la banda media, porque despues de 1Khz se van abajo en respuesta.
> Ahora, si tenes un cono que reproduce en forma plana el espectro medio, avisame que llamo a Estocolmo así te dan el Nóbel.
> 
> No es ser fanántico de la lectura. Solo leo lo que me interesa. El audio me interesa desde que tengo uso de razón, porque crecí entre profesionales del audio. Y mi país fue y es pionero en audio. Lo que ustedes conocen hoy como divisores activos, hace 40 años se usaban en Argentina. Pero claro, solo se vendían esos equipos de alta gama a gente con conocimiento, no a cualquier improvisado que se cree DJ, y a los graves o bajos les dice "patada" o "golpe".
> Podías ir con una valija de dolares, pero si no sabías de audio, no te vendían nada. En 1978 el equipo (pre, potencia, y divisor) sin los baffles costaba 12.000 dolares.
> Esta empresa hoy en día asesora en audio a los JAPONESES.
> 
> Haceme caso, leete un libro de elctroacústica.



Pues que de que se trata esto, ningún parlante o bocina, tweeter, super tweeter, etc, va a reproducir de forma plana su espectro de frecuencias. ¿Quieres perfección acustica?. Todas las curvas de frec. de los altavoces, motores y tweeters varían mas de 0.5db
Afirmastes algo que no es cierto. Los altavoces de 15" reproducen medios, independientemente de como lo hagan, los reproducen, Dijistes que era imposible. Ahí tu error.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Por favor...no den vueltas alrededor de tonteras!

Si hablamos de reproducir MEDIOS...es eso...MEDIOS! Y tal como dice Kebra, los medios van de los 500 (o un poco menos) a los 5000 Hz y ningun driver de 15" normal tiene la capacidad de reproducir ese rango de frecuencias a menos que sea un rango extendido y aún así es difícil que lo logre en forma eficiente.
En este tema se habla de audio profesional, por lo que partimos asumiendo que quienes postean son profesionales o personas con mucho conocimiento del tema. Y si esa es la situación, no se puede hablar de medios y bajos alegremente. Si estamos usando divisores de frecuencia activos, cosa que es obligatoria, hablemos de las frecuencias de corte que se aplican a los graves, a los medios-bajos, a los medios-altos y a los altos para poder así elegir los mejores parlantes o drivers para cada caso ajustándonos de la mejor forma a las características de cada uno.
Es claro que un parlante de 15" puede reproducir frecuencias de 5kHz, pero si lo hace con una atenuación de 10dB, eso significa que hay que darle 10 veces mas potencia a esa frecuencia si pretendemos estar nivelados con el resto del espectro y dudo que hacer eso sea muy "profesional"...
Ahora, si dicen "yo uso un parlante XXXXX de 15" para los medios-bajos y los corto a YYYY kHz para arrancar desde ahí con los medios-altos con un driver de compresión modelo ZZZZZ hasta los KKKKKK kHz donde opera el tweeter bala modelo MMMMM hasta los HHHHHH kHz, cortados en frecuencia a los PPPPP kHz..." eso es una descripción técnica del montaje de parlantes y ajuste de los crossover respectivos, y es posible discutir si los parlantes y/o los ajustes de frecuencias de corte son adecuados o no.
Cualquier otra cosa que se diga, no pasa de ser una charla de aficcionados al audio "profesional" sin mayor conocimiento de NADA en particular, por mas que en la jerga del gremio los MEDIOS sean los medios-bajos y ese tipo de cosas...

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

Bueno, es obvio que el tema se desvirtuo.

Espero que haya quedado claro mi punto.

Saludos!!!

PD: Ahhh, esos chillones Tweeters bala.


----------



## Cacho

tacatomon dijo:


> Bueno, es obvio que el tema se desvirtuo.


Solucionado


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tacatomon dijo:


> Bueno, es obvio que el tema se desvirtuo.



No veo por que se ha desvirtuado 
Solo es tratar de poner un poco de orden en la charla....orden que debería estar desde el principio....

Saludos!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Estoy de la mano con *tacatomon* entiendo lo que quieren decir, lo dan a entender muy bien y es totalmente cierto. 

Entonces para reproducir medios de manera profesional en refuerzo sonoro se necesita un woofer mas un driver de compresión. Porque el woofer no alcanza el rango completo de medios y el driver mucho menos. En sistemas de audio hogareño o de estudios de grabación si hay los medios excepcionales de 5" y 6" y rango extendido. 

Todo esto que escribo lo hago en forma de pregunta, desearía si alguien me pudiera responder si estoy en lo cierto. 

Y ademas como lo dicía el compañero *Oscar Monsalvo*, por lo menos aquí en mi localidad siempre se dice que para medios es un woofer mas el driver, los dos cortados en su debida frecuencia. Y si mas les digo que si se dispone de un crossover de 3 vias el cual tiene bajos medios y agudos entonces* ¿que altavoz colocarian en el rango del medio? *

Yo en el mejor de los casos coloco un woofer. En el lugar de los agudos coloco el driver de compresion y en el "bajo" coloco otro woofer con su respectiva caja acustica bien hecha para el rango de frecuencias que va a ser reproducible.

Por ejemplo esta imagen: 







Adaptamos el crossover de 3 vías activo con sus 3 respectivas potencias, entonces ¿cual de esos tres altavoces conectarían en el rango reproducible del medio?

Queda sobreentendido que la caja de arriba es full rango con opción de ser bi amplificada.  

He allí el meollo del asunto ¿quien me ayuda?


----------



## jacobs

las matematicas dicen:1+1=2
pero yo pienso que:1+1=11
Las matematicas son exactas, y eso lo sabemos todos, entonces porque querer violar las leyes de la fisica?
Muchos de nosotros cometememos el error de creer que lo que pienso u opino es lo correcto, no porque pensemos que se use determinado objeto para algo,ya con eso creemos que necesariamente sea lo correcto
cada dia la ciencia avanza y descubre la manera de dar el correcto uso de las cosas
Hace años la gente creia que la tierra era el centro del universo
Hace años la gente creia que la tierra era plana
Hace años las empresas de audio creian que usar 15"para medios era lo correcto
Hoy en dia gracias al avance de la ciencia y a los estudios realizados se dieron cuenta de su error, vemos como hoy dia en los riders profesionales se utilizan los line array, con altavoces de 8",10"(por algo sera)
Que se sigan usando los 15" para medios no quiere decir que sea lo correcto.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Okey *jacobs *entiendo tu planteamiento pero los LINE ARRAY´S solo lo tienen un grupito de personas con mucho $$Pero si de sistemas lineales hablamos...


----------



## jacobs

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> pero los LINE ARRAY´S solo lo tienen un grupito de personas con mucho $$...


En eso tenés razon, pero la idea es aprender de ellos para nuestros equipos, en mi caso pienso hacerme unas cajas con doble 8"con una respuesta en frecuencia de 150hz-5000hz con su driver, de la misma forma en que vienen los array, las he oido sonar y definitivamente me quedo con ese sonido, las que haga tal vez no suenen como esas pero se que mi sonido mejorará notablemente para usarlos con los sub de18", ya que los eventos que manejo, me piden calidad de sonido, por esa razón trato de aprender más y mejorar lo que tengo, bueno... y hasta don $$$$$ me deje


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Bueno creo que mas bien es dependiendo del gusto de cada quien. Yo seguiré armando bafles de 15" mas driver de compresión. Aunque preferiría los 12" pero los 15" "llenan" mas en aplicaciones full rango donde no se necesita la presencia de otros bafles de solo graves.


----------



## Kebra

ezavalla dijo:


> Por favor...no den vueltas alrededor de tonteras!
> 
> Si hablamos de reproducir MEDIOS...es eso...MEDIOS! Y tal como dice Kebra, los medios van de los 500 (o un poco menos) a los 5000 Hz y ningun driver de 15" normal tiene la capacidad de reproducir ese rango de frecuencias a menos que sea un rango extendido y aún así es difícil que lo logre en forma eficiente.
> En este tema se habla de audio profesional, por lo que partimos asumiendo que quienes postean son profesionales o personas con mucho conocimiento del tema. Y si esa es la situación, no se puede hablar de medios y bajos alegremente. Si estamos usando divisores de frecuencia activos, cosa que es obligatoria, hablemos de las frecuencias de corte que se aplican a los graves, a los medios-bajos, a los medios-altos y a los altos para poder así elegir los mejores parlantes o drivers para cada caso ajustándonos de la mejor forma a las características de cada uno.
> Es claro que un parlante de 15" puede reproducir frecuencias de 5kHz, pero si lo hace con una atenuación de 10dB, eso significa que hay que darle 10 veces mas potencia a esa frecuencia si pretendemos estar nivelados con el resto del espectro y dudo que hacer eso sea muy "profesional"...
> Ahora, si dicen "yo uso un parlante XXXXX de 15" para los medios-bajos y los corto a YYYY kHz para arrancar desde ahí con los medios-altos con un driver de compresión modelo ZZZZZ hasta los KKKKKK kHz donde opera el tweeter bala modelo MMMMM hasta los HHHHHH kHz, cortados en frecuencia a los PPPPP kHz..." eso es una descripción técnica del montaje de parlantes y ajuste de los crossover respectivos, y es posible discutir si los parlantes y/o los ajustes de frecuencias de corte son adecuados o no.
> Cualquier otra cosa que se diga, no pasa de ser una charla de aficcionados al audio "profesional" sin mayor conocimiento de NADA en particular, por mas que en la jerga del gremio los MEDIOS sean los medios-bajos y ese tipo de cosas...
> 
> Saludos!



No te gastes. A ellos no les interesa el audio. Les interesa el RUIDO. Mientras hagan "punchi punchi" los baffles, ellos son felices. Es como esos animalitos que ponen miles de dolares en audio en un auto!!! Dios mío!! Meten cajas con woofers ADENTRO DEL BAUL!! Claro, como hacen "punchi punchi" ellos siguen siendo felices. 
Mirá, la verdad, no hay que avivar giles, y menos cuando intentan refutar la ciencia con palabras carentes de razón. Viven como el ratón, dentro del queso.



Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Bueno creo que mas bien es dependiendo del gusto de cada quien. Yo seguiré armando bafles de 15" mas driver de compresión. Aunque preferiría los 12" pero los 15" "llenan" mas en aplicaciones full rango donde no se necesita la presencia de otros bafles de solo graves.



15" + driver no es ilógico. 15 bajos + medios bajos y driver medios altos + altos. Eso en 2 vías es coherente. No va ser lo mejor en sonido, pero zafa.



Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Estoy de la mano con *tacatomon* entiendo lo que quieren decir, lo dan a entender muy bien y es totalmente cierto.
> 
> Entonces para reproducir medios de manera profesional en refuerzo sonoro se necesita un woofer mas un driver de compresión. Porque el woofer no alcanza el rango completo de medios y el driver mucho menos. En sistemas de audio hogareño o de estudios de grabación si hay los medios excepcionales de 5" y 6" y rango extendido.
> 
> Todo esto que escribo lo hago en forma de pregunta, desearía si alguien me pudiera responder si estoy en lo cierto.
> 
> Y ademas como lo dicía el compañero *Oscar Monsalvo*, por lo menos aquí en mi localidad siempre se dice que para medios es un woofer mas el driver, los dos cortados en su debida frecuencia. Y si mas les digo que si se dispone de un crossover de 3 vias el cual tiene bajos medios y agudos entonces* ¿que altavoz colocarian en el rango del medio? *
> 
> Yo en el mejor de los casos coloco un woofer. En el lugar de los agudos coloco el driver de compresion y en el "bajo" coloco otro woofer con su respectiva caja acustica bien hecha para el rango de frecuencias que va a ser reproducible.
> 
> Por ejemplo esta imagen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adaptamos el crossover de 3 vías activo con sus 3 respectivas potencias, entonces ¿cual de esos tres altavoces conectarían en el rango reproducible del medio?
> 
> Queda sobreentendido que la caja de arriba es full rango con opción de ser bi amplificada.
> 
> He allí el meollo del asunto ¿quien me ayuda?



En 3 vías, para bajos, el parlante diseñado para bajos: woofer. Para los medios, el parlante diseñado para medios: mid-range o motor de compresión (para medios, no tweeter), según potencia a utilizar. Para altos, el parlante diseñado para altos: tweeter (que son motores de compresion, por ejemplo el bala, que comprime para recomponer la fase).
Está todo inventado ya.
Además, al poner un woofer en ese gabinete, es mas dificil aún que reproduzca medios, ya que el mismo esta construido para albergar un woofer, y sintonizado para trabajar como woofer.



tacatomon dijo:


> Bueno, es obvio que el tema se desvirtuo.
> 
> Espero que haya quedado claro mi punto.
> 
> Saludos!!!
> 
> PD: Ahhh, esos chillones Tweeters bala.



Chillones? Si hubieras escuchado los Leea que hasta hace unos 10 años se conseguían acá... Eran de un color medio cobrizo, como dorado. Si mal no recuerdo llegaban a 27 KHz. Una vez los comparamos con unos Selenium de similares características. Pasaron vergüenza los Selenium!


----------



## capitanp

Bueno te presento a tu nemesis :evil:

jbl E130

Rango de frecuencia 50Hz a 6000Hz
Sensibilidad: 105dB SPL 


http://www.jblproservice.com/pdf/Discrete Sales Models/E130-4-8-16.pdf

y de estos tengo como 8 para medios obviamente


----------



## Kebra

capitanp dijo:


> Bueno te presento a tu nemesis :evil:
> 
> jbl E130
> 
> Rango de frecuencia 50Hz a 6000Hz
> Sensibilidad: 105dB SPL
> 
> 
> http://www.jblproservice.com/pdf/Discrete Sales Models/E130-4-8-16.pdf
> 
> y de estos tengo como 8 para medios obviamente



Némesis? Por? Es un woofer de pobres características, porque llega solo a 50Hz, y como mínimo debería llegar a 30Hz que es a lo que baja un woofer mas o menos decente. Mis woofers Technics llegan a unos pobres 39 Hz!!!  Ahora, nadie discute que un parlante de 15 llegue a reproducir ese rango. Nuevamente, o no entienden lo que leen, o no quieren entender, o no saben leer.

Vamos de nuevo: no pueden reproducir EN FORMA PLANA MEDIOS porque es fisicamente imposible, les guste o no les guste. 

Tan difícl de entender es esa frase? 

Un woofer decente, como los de antaño, 18 Hz. Me extraña que JBL tenga un producto tan ordinario como éste. Aunque si está apuntado a DJs... Bue, les venden cualquier cosa.
Mostrame la curva de respuesta de ese parlante, y si tiene una variación de menos de 1dB, quizás sea mi némesis. 

No me estarán haciendo una broma, no? Porque es como que me discutan que el color blanco no es blanco.


----------



## jacobs

Kebra dijo:


> Además, al poner un woofer en ese gabinete, es mas dificil aún que reproduzca medios, ya que el mismo esta construido para albergar un woofer, y sintonizado para trabajar como woofer.


Otra razón mas, para entender, pero no hay peor ciego aquel que no quiere ver, y peor sordo el que no quiere oir


----------



## Tacatomon

La razón de este tema es que si los altavoces de 15" sirven para medios
La respuesta es si.

Ahora, ¿Quieres que lo reproduzcan ese espectro de frecuencias en forma plana?
Entiende, ningún altavoz puede hacer eso. Las curvas varían mas de 1 db.

En la imagen del compañero Yoangel pasa esto:
Ese altavoz de 15" seguro no llega a 2Khz estando ahí. Pero Yo, lo mas profesional que haría seria trabajarlo como medios y solo eso. ¿Por que? Si su respuesta en frec, llega hasta 4Khz con 100db SPL es usable en medios!!!. Esos altavoces los hay.
Simplemente sello el cajón y le aplico una terminacion exponencial tipo corneta y listo.
Claro, de ahí se complementa con su respectivo Driver, pero ahora el driver trabajará mas "aliviado" de 4Khz para adelante. Claro, tenemos que ajustar bien este sistema para que sea los mas "plano" posible y equilibrado en cuanto la presión sonora de todo el conjunto de altavoces.
¿Que tiene de malo la configuracion?. ¿Quieres que llegue el altavoz de 15" hasta los 5K?... Tampoco hay que exagerar, está claro que nuca llegará a esas frecuencias. Mira que 4Khz con 100db SPL es bueno.



Kebra dijo:


> Némesis? Por? Es un woofer de pobres características, porque llega solo a 50Hz, y como mínimo debería llegar a 30Hz que es a lo que baja un woofer mas o menos decente. Mis woofers Technics llegan a unos pobres 39 Hz!!!



Por todos los cielos!!! Lo que capitanp te esta mostrando es un altavoz de Medios!!!
¿Que quieres que llegue a 30Hz? No lo va a hacer por que es para medios!!!
¿Woofer? Quien lo va usar como woofer si llega a 6Khz (ojalá y llegue ahí con un buen SPL) Es para medios!!!



Kebra dijo:


> Estuve leyendo y vuelvo a toparme con una contradicción de proporciones bíblicas.
> Medios de 15".
> Es físicamente imposible que un parlante de ese tamaño reproduzca MEDIOS.





Kebra dijo:


> Ahora, nadie discute que un parlante de 15 llegue a reproducir ese rango. Nuevamente, o no entienden lo que leen, o no quieren entender, o no saben leer.



Tu contradicción me resulta contradicctoria. Primero dices que con 15" es imposible reproducir medios, ahora aceptas que si reproducen ese rango.



Kebra dijo:


> Vamos de nuevo: no pueden reproducir EN FORMA PLANA MEDIOS porque es fisicamente imposible, les guste o no les guste.



Pero, entiende, ningún parlante reproduce de forma plana por si solo su rango de frecuencias. Al menos, yo no lo he visto aún.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tacatomon dijo:


> En la imagen del compañero Yoangel pasa esto:
> Ese altavoz de 15" seguro no llega a 2Khz estando ahí. Pero Yo, lo mas profesional que haría seria trabajarlo como medios y solo eso. ¿Por que? Si su respuesta en frec, llega hasta 4Khz con 100db SPL es usable en medios!!!.



  
Si solo llega hasta 2kHz como va a llegar hasta 4kHz?
Supongamos que llega a 4kHz a 100db/W/m...cual es la eficiencia que tiene hasta los 2 kHz? Por que si es mayor de 103dB/W/m los vas a poder usar pero vas a tener una reducción de potencia a la mitad de ahí en adelante...justo donde está la banda de inteligibilidad de la voz humana y eso es el rango mas critico. Vas a tener que compensar esa caída de potencia con algo...
Claro que aún así no cubrís completamente la gama de los medios y de los 4kHz en adelante la reducción de potencia es mayor todavía...así que eso ya debería estar a cargo del driver desde hace rato...



tacatomon dijo:


> Simplemente sello el cajón y le aplico una terminacion exponencial tipo corneta y listo.



Y vas a hacer un folded-horn "exponencial" para reforzar los medios? Y como la vas a calcular para corte a los 5kHz con una boca de 15"? Y si el parlante no admite el funcionamiento en cajas selladas ya que puede superarse el Xmax y reproducir cualquier basura sonora justo en la banda de audio más crítica?

Además si sellás la caja subís la frecuencia de resonancia del conjunto con lo que perdés respuesta en baja frecuencia, cosa que para medios no es mala siempre y cuando sepas hasta donde sube...


----------



## Kebra

tacatomon dijo:


> La razón de este tema es que si los altavoces de 15" sirven para medios
> La respuesta es si.
> 
> Ahora, ¿Quieres que lo reproduzcan ese espectro de frecuencias en forma plana?
> Entiende, ningún altavoz puede hacer eso. Las curvas varían mas de 1 db.
> 
> En la imagen del compañero Yoangel pasa esto:
> Ese altavoz de 15" seguro no llega a 2Khz estando ahí. Pero Yo, lo mas profesional que haría seria trabajarlo como medios y solo eso. ¿Por que? Si su respuesta en frec, llega hasta 4Khz con 100db SPL es usable en medios!!!. Esos altavoces los hay.
> Simplemente sello el cajón y le aplico una terminacion exponencial tipo corneta y listo.
> Claro, de ahí se complementa con su respectivo Driver, pero ahora el driver trabajará mas "aliviado" de 4Khz para adelante. Claro, tenemos que ajustar bien este sistema para que sea los mas "plano" posible y equilibrado en cuanto la presión sonora de todo el conjunto de altavoces.
> ¿Que tiene de malo la configuracion?. ¿Quieres que llegue el altavoz de 15" hasta los 5K?... Tampoco hay que exagerar, está claro que nuca llegará a esas frecuencias. Mira que 4Khz con 100db SPL es bueno.
> 
> 
> 
> Por todos los cielos!!! Lo que capitanp te esta mostrando es un altavoz de Medios!!!
> ¿Que quieres que llegue a 30Hz? No lo va a hacer por que es para medios!!!
> ¿Woofer? Quien lo va usar como woofer si llega a 6Khz (ojalá y llegue ahí con un buen SPL) Es para medios!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tu contradicción me resulta contradicctoria. Primero dices que con 15" es imposible reproducir medios, ahora aceptas que si reproducen ese rango.
> 
> 
> 
> Pero, entiende, ningún parlante reproduce de forma plana por si solo su rango de frecuencias. Al menos, yo no lo he visto aún.
> 
> Saludos!!!



Mirá, vos mismo fuiste traicionado por tu suibconciente y te respòndiste al decir no llegan a mas 2kHz. 

Mi sistema de 3 vías tiene una respuesta PLANA. Porque uso woofer para bajos, medio para medios, y tweeter para altos. 

Vos, lo mas "profesional" que podrías hacer es ESTUDIAR, o como mínimo investigar. Además, reitero, por qué razón los fabricantes fabrican medios de radiación libre y motores de compresion para medios, si pudieran reproducirlos con un cono de 15"? Deben ser tarados! Llamá a los fabricantes y deciles que no pierdan tiempo ni recursos, que lo tuyo es mejor!!!
No puede ser que niegues la realidad de esta forma! Cuál es el problema?

Lo que me mostro capitanp es un woofer, te guste o no te guste. No se fabrican medios de ese tamaño. No entiendo por qué razñon estas tan empeñado en negar la realidad y ademas de eso de negar la física. No lo digo yo, lo dice la ciencia. La ciencia dice y demuestra que lo que decís es ridículo e imposible.
Y cuando yo digo "puede ser que reproduzca ese rango" me refiero a que lo reproduce pero amuy muy muy muy muy baja potencia, despreciable, inaudible e inservible a la práctica. Y dije que no lo hace en forma plana.

Pero ya que sabés más que los que estudiamos electrónica, y sabés mas que los fabricantes de parlantes, y sabés mas que todos los físicos y matemáticos e ingenieros en acústica, ¿Que hacés en este foro? Deberías estar contando los millones de Euros que ganas revolucionando el mundo del audio al demostrarle al mundo que 5 millones de años de evolución estan equivocados, y que la física está equivocada desde el mismo Newton.

Eso si, me asombra que alguien que NO SABE LEER O NO ENTIENDE LO QUE LEE tenga capacidad para algo mas que decir tonterías.
Te digo la verdad, todo esto arrancó porque yo tuve la intensión de AYUDAR y evitar que sigan haciendo las barbaridades que hacen. Pero veo que no tienen ganas de aprender, y mucho menos de escuchar. Y no es escucharme a MI, es aceptar LA REALIDAD que la CIENCIA te pone enfrente. 
Pero, como un gran escritor español dijo: 

"Llamará la atención de mucha gente El charlatán con su manía loca; Mas ¿qué logra, si al fin verá el prudente que no es sino una Rana, todo boca?"



ezavalla dijo:


> Si solo llega hasta 2kHz como va a llegar hasta 4kHz?
> Supongamos que llega a 4kHz a 100db/W/m...cual es la eficiencia que tiene hasta los 2 kHz? Por que si es mayor de 103dB/W/m los vas a poder usar pero vas a tener una reducción de potencia a la mitad de ahí en adelante...justo donde está la banda de inteligibilidad de la voz humana y eso es el rango mas critico. Vas a tener que compensar esa caída de potencia con algo...
> Claro que aún así no cubrís completamente la gama de los medios y de los 4kHz en adelante la reducción de potencia es mayor todavía...así que eso ya debería estar a cargo del driver desde hace rato...
> 
> 
> 
> Y vas a hacer un folded-horn "exponencial" para reforzar los medios? Y como la vas a calcular para corte a los 5kHz con una boca de 15"? Y si el parlante no admite el funcionamiento en cajas selladas ya que puede superarse el Xmax y reproducir cualquier basura sonora justo en la banda de audio más crítica?
> 
> Además si sellás la caja subís la frecuencia de resonancia del conjunto con lo que perdés respuesta en baja frecuencia, cosa que para medios no es mala siempre y cuando sepas hasta donde sube...



Es que la leyes de la física, donde el vive, no son las mismas que en el resto del universo! 

La verdad, esto raya entre lo infinitamente divertido y lo dolorosamente patético. Les llegás a decir que 2+2 es 4 y son capaces de discutirte 3 años que no, que es 3 o 5 o 22.

Hasta que nadie le diga que tiene razón, no va a parar. Podriamos decirselo así se calla y despues seguimos tranquilos con el hilo con la gente que no teme aprender, sin que se meta a decir tonterías, ¿no? Despues aclaramos que fue una estrategia para que no genere "histeresis" en el tema, jajaja. 

Tacatomon: como reflexión final, te digo ésto: nuestras razones se apoyan en HECHOS y están respaldados por la ciencia, el sentido común, y como agregado, la industria que por algo estandarizó las 3 vías con woofer, MEDIOS, y altos.
Tus ladridos, no se apoyan en nada mas que tu equivocada experiencia, y una muy notoria renuencia a aceptar que no sos el amo y señor de la verdad. Mirá como será que intentaste desvirtuar mis palabras sacándolas de contexto y vos mismo te pisaste y negaste lo que afirmabas 2 lineas antes....

Reitero, si tuvieras razón, nadie fabricaría transductores especialmente diseñados para medios, si pudieran utiizarse conos de 15.

Es una tontería, lo mires como lo mires.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Kebra dijo:


> Mi *sistema de 3 vías* tiene una respuesta PLANA.


Entonces hablamos de SISTEMA mas no de *un* (1) solo altavoz que sea plano en toda su rango de respuesta. 



Kebra dijo:


> Porque uso woofer para bajos, medio para medios, y tweeter para altos


Que modelo de medios usas tu? para así copiarme de ti. Pero te digo de una vez que si me dices que usas medios de 6" pues te digo que no me sirve porque no me rinde eso para hacer una fiesta en la calle.


----------



## Kebra

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Entonces hablamos de SISTEMA mas no de *un* (1) solo altavoz que sea plano en toda su rango de respuesta.
> 
> 
> Que modelo de medios usas tu? para así copiarme de ti. Pero te digo de una vez que si me dices que usas medios de 6" pues te digo que no me sirve porque no me rinde eso para hacer una fiesta en la calle.



Absolutamente! Dado que ningun parlante puede responder fielmente en todo el rango audible, uso 3 vías!

El modelo de medios que uso es de 4" y es Technics, de manera que va a ser imposible que lo puedas conseguir, ya que ademas de no fabricarse mas, no se vendía sueltos. Vienen con los baffles. Baffles diseñados para el hogar (aunque algunos vecinos a veces lo escuchan y me dicen que baje el volumen, pero bue). Tampoco te sirve para sonorizar la calle. Para eso tenes que usar un motor de compresión para medios con su correspondiente bocina. En la pagina de Selenium tenes woofers, medios y teweeters para elegir, como para darte una idea.
Es un buen punto de partida.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Kebra dijo:


> Para eso tenes que *usar un motor de compresión para medios *con su correspondiente bocina.


Entonces el rango del medio según tu es 500Hz - 5000Hz, consígueme ahora un driver que empiece eficiente (y con esto quiero decir que tenga el mismo nivel de dB en todo el "rango response") y de forma plana desde 500Hz.


----------



## Kebra

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Entonces el rango del medio según tu es 500Hz - 5000Hz, consígueme ahora un driver que empiece eficiente (y con esto quiero decir que tenga el mismo nivel de dB en todo el "rango response") y de forma plana desde 500Hz.



Oscila segun la calidad de los parlantes. Un buen woofer deberás cortarlo a 300 o 350 Hz. El sistema tenes que armarlo una vez que ya tenes los datos de los distintos parlantes. Pero eso depende de para qué vas a usarlo, ya que segun el tipo gabinete vas a obtener distintas respuestas. Un ejemplo sencillo es el gabinete Bass-reflex comparado con el baffle con bocina que es el mas usado por los DJ amateurs. El bass reflex tiene una distorsion minima, mientras que el baffle con bocina es un transatlántico de distorsiones, pero mas eficiente para sonorizar "en la calle".
Te cuento, mi sistema lo armé cortando en 650 Hz y 5 KHz. Porque a mi me dió una respuesta plana con esos cortes.
Cuando armes el tuyo, tenes que conseguir que las tres vias coincidan en los puntos de corte lo mas exacto posible. El woofer lo podes estirar hasta unos 800 Hz como máximo, si tenes un driver de medios que corte a 800Hz. Despues el corte superior es mas simple, los dirvers de compresion para medios llegan a 5Khz seguro, y los tweeters bajan a 5KHz tambien. 

Cuando la respuesta va bajando en el punto de cruce, y va subiendo la respuesta del otro parlante, parecería que hay un bache de respuesta, pero al "juntarlas" a veces hasta puede haber un pico en ese bache, porque se suman las respuestas. Por eso, lo ideal sería que lo simules con software para ver la curva y así elijas el punto de corte ideal.

Buscá un driver para medios que tenga una respuesta aceptable dentro de ese rango, para que al suimarse luego con la respuesta de los otros, te de una respuesta final palana.

La mejor manera de lograrlo con divisores activos es utilizar un equalizador con analizador de espectro, ruido rosa, microfono patrón, y a medir. Eso es lo que se debe hacer cada vez que coloca un baffle para sonorizar lo que sea.
Pocos lo hacen.


----------



## Tacatomon

Kebra dijo:


> Mirá, vos mismo fuiste traicionado por tu suibconciente y te respòndiste al decir no llegan a mas 2kHz.



Resulta que no entendistes mi estimado.

Cite 2Khz por que ese altavoz en ese cajón no llega a mas de eso. Entiendes ahora.
Que es lo que hago Yo (Vuelvo a repetirlo).

_""Lo mas profesional que haría seria trabajarlo como medios y solo eso. ¿Por que? Si su respuesta en frec, llega hasta 4Khz con 100db SPL es usable en medios!!!. Esos altavoces los hay.
Simplemente sello el cajón y le aplico una terminacion exponencial tipo corneta y listo.
Claro, de ahí se complementa con su respectivo Driver, pero ahora el driver trabajará mas "aliviado" de 4Khz para adelante. Claro, tenemos que ajustar bien este sistema para que sea los mas "plano" posible y equilibrado en cuanto la presión sonora de todo el conjunto de altavoces.
¿Que tiene de malo la configuracion?. ¿Quieres que llegue el altavoz de 15" hasta los 5K?... Tampoco hay que exagerar, está claro que nuca llegará a esas frecuencias. Mira que 4Khz con 100db SPL es bueno.""_

@Ezavalla, obviamente el altavoz no va a tener un valle a 2Khz. La respuesta en este tendría que ser buena. Estos altavoces los hay, y se puede usar perfectamente para medios, puro medio en cajón sellado. Se ha hecho y se hace en sonido profesional, hasta ahora, recientemente con la imposicion del Line array.

Por ejemplo, este parlante es una maravilla en los medios.
*PD153 ER
http://www.precision-devices.com/asps/uploads/super/5.pdf

¿Ahora me van a negar que se puede usar para unos buenos medios?

Mi driver trabajará desde mas arriba, no se esforzará en los ataques vocales. La bobina de un altavoz es mas robusta que la de un driver.

Lo que veo es que quieren imponer la ciencia. Pero si se puede de una manera ortodoxa y funciona, ¿por que no?. Se hizo en el pasado y funciono. 

Solo quiero saber que tiene de malo que 15" reproduzcan medios. Sabiendo que algunos altavoces pueden manejar ese rango.

Saludos!!!
*


----------



## elosciloscopio

Pues... se oirá.. pero será una caja que meta más graves que si pusieras un medio normal


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

elosciloscopio dijo:


> Pues... se oirá.. pero será una caja que meta más graves que si pusieras un medio normal



Para eso está el crossover activo con el cual cortas por debajo el woofer digamos que a unos 80Hz, 120Hz, 150Hz - 200Hz y luego usas el woofer que va en los graves.



elosciloscopio dijo:


> Pues... se oirá.. pero será una caja que meta más graves que si pusieras *un medio normal*


¿Que es para ti un medio normal, el driver?


----------



## Kebra

tacatomon dijo:


> Resulta que no entendistes mi estimado.
> 
> Cite 2Khz por que ese altavoz en ese cajón no llega a mas de eso. Entiendes ahora.
> Que es lo que hago Yo (Vuelvo a repetirlo).
> 
> _""Lo mas profesional que haría seria trabajarlo como medios y solo eso. ¿Por que? Si su respuesta en frec, llega hasta 4Khz con 100db SPL es usable en medios!!!. Esos altavoces los hay.
> Simplemente sello el cajón y le aplico una terminacion exponencial tipo corneta y listo.
> Claro, de ahí se complementa con su respectivo Driver, pero ahora el driver trabajará mas "aliviado" de 4Khz para adelante. Claro, tenemos que ajustar bien este sistema para que sea los mas "plano" posible y equilibrado en cuanto la presión sonora de todo el conjunto de altavoces.
> ¿Que tiene de malo la configuracion?. ¿Quieres que llegue el altavoz de 15" hasta los 5K?... Tampoco hay que exagerar, está claro que nuca llegará a esas frecuencias. Mira que 4Khz con 100db SPL es bueno.""_
> 
> @Ezavalla, obviamente el altavoz no va a tener un valle a 2Khz. La respuesta en este tendría que ser buena. Estos altavoces los hay, y se puede usar perfectamente para medios, puro medio en cajón sellado. Se ha hecho y se hace en sonido profesional, hasta ahora, recientemente con la imposicion del Line array.
> 
> Por ejemplo, este parlante es una maravilla en los medios.
> *PD153 ER
> http://www.precision-devices.com/asps/uploads/super/5.pdf
> 
> ¿Ahora me van a negar que se puede usar para unos buenos medios?
> 
> Mi driver trabajará desde mas arriba, no se esforzará en los ataques vocales. La bobina de un altavoz es mas robusta que la de un driver.
> 
> Lo que veo es que quieren imponer la ciencia. Pero si se puede de una manera ortodoxa y funciona, ¿por que no?. Se hizo en el pasado y funciono.
> 
> Solo quiero saber que tiene de malo que 15" reproduzcan medios. Sabiendo que algunos altavoces pueden manejar ese rango.
> 
> Saludos!!!
> *



Estuve mirando la curva de respuesta, y se puede utilizar en forma eficaz desde 100 Hz hasta 3.5 KHz donde hay una abrupta caída y luego sigue cayendo. Es un rango extendido, y por el simple hehco de serlo, es de mala calidad. No es woofer ni medio.  Si queres usarlo con un tweeter va a tener que arranacar en 3.5 KHz, y generalmente arrancan en 5 a nivel plano. Vas a tener un bache.

Quizas por el tipo de "musica" que reproduzcas no te moleste, pero bajo ningun punto de vista es audio de calidad, y ni por asomo es profesional.
Y vas a perder graves (patada en idioma DJ). 

Tu pregunta es similar a ésta: 
¿Puedo derribar una pared con un automovil? Y, como poder, se puede si es una pared débil. Pero es una estupidez. Vas a destruir el auto. Te va a ir mejor con una demoledora.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Kebra dijo:


> Oscila según la calidad de los parlantes. *Un buen woofer deberás cortarlo a 300 o 350 Hz.*




ajá y le pego el driver desde 350Hz hasta 5000Hz y de ahí en adelante uso un tweeter bala. 



Kebra dijo:


> El woofer lo podes estirar hasta unos 800 Hz como máximo, si tenes un driver de medios que corte a 800Hz.


Ah ok ya me estabas asustando, pero para que esforzar mi driver bajando hasta 800Hz si cualquier Woofer es usable hasta 1Khz del peorcito generico, los comunes rondan en 2Khz y los mejores llegan hasta los 3.5Khz ó 4Khz como lo muestra tacatomon en su adjunto:









Kebra dijo:


> Es un rango extendido, y por el simple hehco de serlo, es de mala calidad. No es woofer ni medio.


Pero por que lo dices si estamos hablando de MEDIOS, para solucionar eso que dices buscamos otros woofer y le aplicamos el mismo método que estamos haciendo para conseguir medios, hablamos de 500Hz - 5000Hz.

Enfatizo:

Para los que no se recuerdan este es un tema derivado del foro“parlantes para audio profesional” en donde en ningun momento se habló de audio hogareño o de estudio de grabacion, siempre fue enfatizado sobre “refuerzo sonoro” así que cualquier aplicación que traten de llevar de su casa al escenario “en vivo” de un concierto o disco movil no tiene validez. Quizas los medios excepcionales sean los de 4”, 5” y 6” pero para aplicaciones de mayor envergadura donde se necesita que “se oiga” eso no hace ni cosquillas. 

Si quiero escuchar musica en mi casa, tengo mi minicomponente, tiene lo que a ti te gusta, BAJOS 6”, MEDIOS 5”, TWEETER 2” y SUPER TWEETER 1” ahora pienso yo ¿puedo sonorizar un concierto con eso? ¡NO VERDAD!

  Con esto por lo menos llego yo a la conclusión sobre la manera en la que ustedes me han llevado que no hay medios para aplicaciones de refuerzo sonoro, ya que el mismo es una fusión del WOOFER + DRIVER ni se puede decir que el medio va a ser el woofer ni se puede decir que el medio va a ser el driver, ya que los dos se necesitan mutuamente. 

  ¿Cual es el problema?  Que nosotros reproducimos medios con 15” mientras ustedes lo hacen con driver´s. 

  ¿Que suena mejor, un woofer de 15” + Tweeter bala ó driver de compresión + Tweeter bala? ... Creo que allí uno se da cuenta quien es mas rango completo que quien y quien es capaz de "cubrir" mas! 



Kebra dijo:


> Buscá un driver para medios que tenga una respuesta aceptable dentro de ese rango, para que al suimarse luego con la respuesta de los otros, te de una respuesta final palana



http://www.ilardoaudio.com/tc/produ...d=603&osCsid=e9704bab747a7d193b43680095579830 892USD

http://www.ilardoaudio.com/tc/produ...id=46&osCsid=e9704bab747a7d193b43680095579830 1306USD

Si pero lo vuelvo a repetir: "_pero para que esforzar mi driver bajando hasta 800Hz si cualquier Woofer es usable hasta 1Khz del peorcito generico, los comunes rondan en 2Khz y los mejores llegan hasta los 3.5Khz ó 4Khz"_
   .
.
.

  PD: audio profesional por amateurs… LITERALMENTE


----------



## Kebra

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> ajá y le pego el driver desde 350Hz hasta 5000Hz y de ahí en adelante uso un tweeter bala.
> 
> 
> Ah ok ya me estabas asustando, pero para que esforzar mi driver bajando hasta 800Hz si cualquier Woofer es usable hasta 1Khz del peorcito generico, los comunes rondan en 2Khz y los mejores llegan hasta los 3.5Khz ó 4Khz como lo muestra tacatomon en su adjunto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pero por que lo dices si estamos hablando de MEDIOS, para solucionar eso que dices buscamos otros woofer y le aplicamos el mismo método que estamos haciendo para conseguir medios, hablamos de 500Hz - 5000Hz.



Por eso dije que depende de las caracteristicas de los parlantes. En mi caso lo corté a 650 y a 5K porque es como mejor responden.  Un woofer bueno no va a subir muy arriba, dado que va a estar construido para que baje mucho, "sacrificando" la subida, pero va a ser mas "filoso", mas preciso. Por eso, depende de las calidades. Si te da plano hasta 1K y tu driver arranca en, por decir un numero, 800Hz, para que trabaje mas tranquilo podes hacer el corte en 1K. Igual, a 1Khz la potencia ya no es muy alta.


----------



## Tacatomon

Igual el corte se puede hacer en 4khz. ¿Hay algo de malo?
Verdad que no.

Tu caso es audio hogareño. Hablas de medios de 4"!!! Dios mio!!! Ayer ví la curva de un altavoz de 8" y llegaba facil a los 6Khz. Obviamente es facil mover tan poca masa a altas frecuencias.

Pero es ilogico un parlante de 8" en una de nuestros "equipos" ocupando el lugar del medio.
Sugieres un sistema de 3 vias?   Woofer @ 800hz y de ahí con drivers y luego tweeters?. Que mejor que un buen cono de papel para reproducir la voz humana a una cupula metalica. Por algo se usaban los de 15".
Lo unico que se me ocurre a tu "aversion" por los parlantes de 15" es que uno de ellos te haya caido en el pie. Por que Practicamente se pueden usar como medios. Siempre y cuando el parlante sea de calidad.

Saludos a todos!!!


----------



## Kebra

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Enfatizo:
> 
> Para los que no se recuerdan este es un tema derivado del foro“parlantes para audio profesional” en donde en ningun momento se habló de audio hogareño o de estudio de grabacion, siempre fue enfatizado sobre “refuerzo sonoro” así que cualquier aplicación que traten de llevar de su casa al escenario “en vivo” de un concierto o disco movil no tiene validez. Quizas los medios excepcionales sean los de 4”, 5” y 6” pero para aplicaciones de mayor envergadura donde se necesita que “se oiga” eso no hace ni cosquillas.
> 
> Si quiero escuchar musica en mi casa, tengo mi minicomponente, tiene lo que a ti te gusta, BAJOS 6”, MEDIOS 5”, TWEETER 2” y SUPER TWEETER 1” ahora pienso yo ¿puedo sonorizar un concierto con eso? ¡NO VERDAD!
> 
> Con esto por lo menos llego yo a la conclusión sobre la manera en la que ustedes me han llevado que no hay medios para aplicaciones de refuerzo sonoro, ya que el mismo es una fusion del WOOFER + DRIVER ni se puede decir que el medio va a ser el woofer ni se puede decir que el medio va a ser el driver, ya que los dos se necesitan mutuamente.
> 
> ¿Cual es el problema?  Que nosotros rerpoducimos medios con 15” mientras ustedes lo hacen con driver´s.
> 
> ¿Que suena mejor, un woofer de 15” + Tweeter bala ó driver de compresión mas Tweeter bala? ... Creo que allí uno se da cuenta quien es mas rango completo que quien y quien es capaz de "cubrir" mas!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ilardoaudio.com/tc/produ...d=603&osCsid=e9704bab747a7d193b43680095579830 892USD
> 
> http://www.ilardoaudio.com/tc/produ...id=46&osCsid=e9704bab747a7d193b43680095579830 1306USD
> 
> Si pero lo vuelvo a repetir: "_pero para que esforzar mi driver bajando hasta 800Hz si cualquier Woofer es usable hasta 1Khz del peorcito generico, los comunes rondan en 2Khz y los mejores llegan hasta los 3.5Khz ó 4Khz"_
> .
> .
> .
> 
> PD: audio profesional por amateurs… LITERALMENTE



Bien, vayamos por partes dijo Jack. 

Las leyes de la física son las mismas el todo el universo. Eso incluye mi casa, tu casa y la calle o ambiente abierto que quieras nombrar. De manera que mientras vivas en éste universo, vas a tener que aceptar que las reglas son las mismas. No se que quisiste decir con "aplicación" porque no tiene sentido alguno en la frase. Hablas de "refuerzo sonoro". Muy bien. Refuerzo de graves y agudos. Los medios, brillan por su ausencia.

En tu casa, escuchas mal. Un "woofer" de 6" es una broma de mal gusto. No es un woofer. Ahora entiendo por que creen que entre medios y graves hay una pulgada de diferencia!
Esos mincomponentes no tienen nada de Hi Fi. Mis woofers son de 12" que es la medida donde arrancan los woofers. 6" es un chiste.
Es absolutamente cierto que no podes sonorizar un concierto con eso. Tampoco podes sonorizarlo de manera correcta con un woofer haciendo las veces de medios.
¿Alguna vez fuiste a un concierto de verdad? Yo estuve presente en los de U2, AC/DC y Rolling Stones en estadios de futbol. Ninguno usó un woofer como medios. También fui a teatros cerrados a escuchar a YES, IQ, Nexus, y un largo etc.
Niguno usó un woofer para reproducir medios. Y las leyes de la física siguen siendo las mismas en el teatro y en el estadio.

La "fusión" de woofer mas driver o woofer mas tweeter te da un sonido pobre, resultado de la unión de sus extremos donde responden mal, para "simular" medios. Por eso se fabrican los mid-range y motores de compresion para medios. 

No hay probelma alguno. Ustedes NO reproducen medios con woofers de 15. Sencillamente porque son woofers. En el mejor de los casos, pseudo-medios residuales de la caída de respuesta de los parlantes.

De los motores que me señalaste, yo usaría un woofer de 18" para graves y el motor K8 para medios y agudos. Cortados a 800 Hz. Hay 300 Hz de margen, así que trabajaría tranquilo.
Igualmente, la calidad de sonido no será tan buena como usar 3 vías.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Muchachos...hay que poner un poco de calma por que esta charla se está poniendo medio "dura".

Lo único que pretendo es que lleguemos a algunas conclusiones que sean útiles para quienes lean este hilo sin que se transformadorrme en un bazar de recomendaciones de parlantes desconocidos, sin especificaciones y de dudosa calidad, solo disponibles en un par de países de todos los que constituyen el foro.

Yo ya sé que en audio profesional no se busca alta fidelidad sino nivel sonoro, pero eso no justifica hacer un desastre con los niveles de respuesta de los parlantes que intervienen. La comparación con el Precision Devices no creo que sea muy adecuada, en especial por que NADIE del tema de donde deriva este hilo (el de parlantes para sonido profesional) mencionó nunca tener uno de ellos y por lo que sé no son muy comunes entre los DJ, principalmente por el precio. Menciono esto por que por mejor que sea un parlante, si nadie lo usa no me sirve como demostración de nada... De todas maneras ese parlante es medio raro, ya que tiene un Vas alto (suspensión muy elástica)=>apto para caja cerrada y un EBP alto=>apto para caja abierta. Tendría que simularlo para ver que onda, pero es tarde y me voy a dormir...

hummm...mañana sigo...


----------



## Tacatomon

Será raro el altavoz, pero mira que buena curva tiene.
Mira que si tuviese la oportunidad de comprarlo, lo haría sin pensarlo. Vale cada centavo. Se pueden hacer maravillas con esa preciosidad, tanto para puro medio como un full range.

Ese parlante fue la respuesta al compañero Kebra, que se niega rotundamente a aceptar los altavoces de 15" reproducen medios. Al igual que el JBL que puso Capitanp.
Al verlo, lo desaprueba por todos lados...
En fin.

Esto va para largo.
Saludos!!!

PD: 


			
				Yoangel Lazaro dijo:
			
		

> Con esto por lo menos llego yo a la conclusión sobre la manera en la que ustedes me han llevado que no hay medios para aplicaciones de refuerzo sonoro, ya que el mismo es una fusión del WOOFER + DRIVER ni se puede decir que el medio va a ser el woofer ni se puede decir que el medio va a ser el driver, ya que los dos se necesitan mutuamente.
> 
> ¿Cual es el problema?  Que nosotros reproducimos medios con 15” mientras ustedes lo hacen con driver´s.
> 
> ¿Que suena mejor, un woofer de 15” + Tweeter bala ó driver de compresión + Tweeter bala? ... Creo que allí uno se da cuenta quien es mas rango completo que quien y quien es capaz de "cubrir" mas!


----------



## capitanp

> Némesis? Por? Es un woofer de pobres características, porque llega solo a 50Hz, y como mínimo debería llegar a 30Hz que es a lo que baja un woofer mas o menos decente. Mis woofers Technics llegan a unos pobres 39 Hz!!! Ahora, nadie discute que un parlante de 15 llegue a reproducir ese rango. Nuevamente, o no entienden lo que leen, o no quieren entender, o no saben leer


 

Quien dijo que eso es un Woofer.. 
Si ese parlante llega a los 105 dB SPL a 1Khz me parece que el rango dinamico de 500Hz a 5Khz lo cubre perfectamente, y eso de la planitud de la respuesta en frecuencia se corrije con  un eq de 31 banda.

Y ya que alardeas de que es "fisicamente imposible" coloca tu planteo matematico-fisico y desarrollalo para que lo veamos y podramos desasnarnos del tema

En el foro hay ingenieros, tecnicos, fisicos, profesores de todos los niveles seria interesante poder entender tu punto de vista, asi no terminas siendo otro maravillasaudio


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

A ver muchachos, yo pienso que todo se complementa, el cuento aqui es que no estamos hablando de 3 vias solamente (graves, medios, altos), si no que se esta usando filtrado pasivo para la via de los medios y asi tener medio-bajo, medio y medio-alto.

Una pregunta de ejemplo, como configurarian estos componentes y en que rango se usarian: 

parlantes de 18" (respuesta de frecuencia por ejemplo: 40Hz - 1KHz)
parlantes de 15" (respuesta de frecuencia por ejemplo: 45Hz - 2Khz)
driver 1" (respuesta de frecuencia por ejemplo: 800Hz - 5KHz)
tweeter bala (respuesta de frecuencia por ejemplo: 5Khz - 15KHz)

En el gremio de la mayoria que pertenecemos al foro, lo que nos interesa es tener buen SPL y la mejor calidad de sonido posible. Lo primero que se me viene a la cabeza despues de leer todo este hilo es: bueno compro un parlante de 10" y tengo calidad de sonido, pero nesecito SPL osea que el parlante debe aguantar buena potencia manteniendo su calidad y me encuentro que el parlante que me podria funcionar se me sale del presupuesto.

Ahora, para la aplicacion que le doy a mi sonido (reproduccion de musica grabada), me serviria mas 4 15" o 6 12" + driver + tweeter bala que 22 parlantes de 8" que van a necesitar mas salidas de amplificador, asi sean de poca potencia, mas cajas, mas cables etc. Para mi, un buen driver podria complementar perfectamente lo que no puede reproducir el altavoz, si no, mira los JBL que traen 15"+driver y 12"+driver y se usan en sonido profesional.

Los altavoces tambien se conocen como bocinas, no es un error llamarlos de este modo, ya que si miras el cono de perfil, tiene forma de trompeta, ya sea exponencial o recta.

Saludos!!!

Es mi humilde opinion, esta bueno el tema....


----------



## Kebra

capitanp dijo:


> Quien dijo que eso es un Woofer..
> Si ese parlante llega a los 105 dB SPL a 1Khz me parece que el rango dinamico de 500Hz a 5Khz lo cubre perfectamente, y eso de la planitud de la respuesta en frecuencia se corrije con  un eq de 31 banda.
> 
> Y ya que alardeas de que es "fisicamente imposible" coloca tu planteo matematico-fisico y desarrollalo para que lo veamos y podramos desasnarnos del tema
> 
> En el foro hay ingenieros, tecnicos, fisicos, profesores de todos los niveles seria interesante poder entender tu punto de vista, asi no terminas siendo otro maravillasaudio



Eso es un woofer, por mas que no te guste. Sigo esperando la curva de respuesta que lo refute, que no está en los datos. Lo que SI esta en la hoja de datos, donde dice "COMPONENT VIEW" es lo siguiente: Speaker, Low Freq. seguido del modelo del parlante y de un esquema del mismo.
Para que lo entiendas, eso significa PARLANTE DE BAJA FRECUENCIA.

ES UN WOOFER. Te guste o no te guste. Preguntabas quién dice que eso es un woofer, ahí tenes la respuesta: el fabricante lo dice. 

Yo no alardeo de nada. La explicación física ya la expuse en uno de los hilos, buscala. No lo inventé yo, por mas que no te guste y por mas que hiera tu orgullo. La relación masa/suspensión es la que determina junto con la superficie del cono la respuesta del parlante. No lo inventé yo. Lamento que no te guste, pero la realidad es así. Demostrame que ese woofer tiene respuesta plana de 500 a 5000 Hz si podés.

Cuelgo los botines con ésto, porque no veo el sentido. Es imposible razonar con estos pibes.

PD= para hacerse el canchero y escribir en rojo, hay que saber muy bien de que se está hablando, o se puede caer en el ridículo. Te recomiendo que antes de escribir, leas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

oscar monsalvo dijo:


> En el gremio de la mayoria que pertenecemos al foro, lo que nos interesa es tener buen SPL y la mejor calidad de sonido posible. Lo primero que se me viene a la cabeza despues de leer todo este hilo es: bueno compro un parlante de 10" y tengo calidad de sonido, pero nesecito SPL osea que el parlante debe aguantar buena potencia manteniendo su calidad y me encuentro que el parlante que me podria funcionar se me sale del presupuesto.
> 
> Ahora, para la aplicacion que le doy a mi sonido (reproduccion de musica grabada), me serviria mas 4 15" o 6 12" + driver + tweeter bala que 22 parlantes de 8" que van a necesitar mas salidas de amplificador, asi sean de poca potencia, mas cajas, mas cables etc. Para mi, un buen driver podria complementar perfectamente lo que no puede reproducir el altavoz, si no, mira los JBL que traen 15"+driver y 12"+driver y se usan en sonido profesional.



Hola Oscar!
Lo que dices es precisamente el punto importante de este hilo: Aceptar claramente que un 15" no sirve para la reproducción de medios sino se lo complementa con un driver de compresión mas el ajuste de los crossover para el corte en la frecuencia adecuada.
La discusión de si un 15" puede o no reproducir los medios ya no tiene mucho caso, por que no hay ninguno que cubra todo el rango de frecuencias con la eficiencia adecuada, pero si le sumas un driver cortado en el punto adecuado de su rsta en frecuencia puedes lograr una "correcta" reproducción de este rango con un SPL importante. Claro que "correcta" no significa HiFi, por que no se busca HiFi a los niveles de potencia que están en juego, pero sí una respuesta mas o menos plana del conjunto completo parlante+driver.
Es más, dadas las características del conjunto, en ciertas aplicaciones podría usarse en modo dos vías, sin tweeter, y aún así lograr una reproducción adecuada de toda la banda audible, aunque perdiendo algo en alta frecuencia, que no es taaaan importante dada la directividad de los sonidos agudos y la atenuación del entorno.

Lo que sería importante para este hilo es conocer a cual frecuencia establecer el corte del crossover para algunos ejemplos de parlantes y drivers comerciales de uso común por los DJ y como elegirla de forma coherente y efectiva, ya que no pretendo que se use un analizador de espectro para mediciones en campo cercano cada vez que se deba sonorizar algún evento (yo lo haría así....pero bueno...). Si tuviéramos esa información podría hacerse una suerte de "tabla" de parlantes y drivers con sus frecuencias de corte, cosa de que le sea útil a quien quiera configurar su sistema de audio de manera adecuada.

PD: Ya me desperté...


----------



## Tacatomon

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> Una pregunta de ejemplo, como configurarian estos componentes y en que rango se usarian:
> 
> parlantes de 18" (respuesta de frecuencia por ejemplo: 40Hz - 1KHz)
> parlantes de 15" (respuesta de frecuencia por ejemplo: 45Hz - 2Khz)
> driver 1" (respuesta de frecuencia por ejemplo: 800Hz - 5KHz)



Yo en lugar de usar ese driver que solo logra 5Khz, uso un Supertweeter que me banque los 20Khz.
Así no gasto en los tweeter bala., ni driver.
Configurando bien el punto Xover del 15" y el driver se puede abarcar el rango completo.
Y no me digan que no se puede.

http://www.peavey.com/products/browse.cfm/action/detail/item/94835/RX%28TM%2922%20HF%20Driver.cfm

Saludos!!!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola ezavalla y muchachos, definitivamente hay que aceptar la realidad, con todo lo expuesto aqui, no tiene ninguna gracia colocar un 15 "solo" (me refiero a reproducir el rango de 500 a 5k el solo), porque no va a servir para reproducir bien los medios, he leido mucho y me he dado cuenta que lo que hacia antes estaba mal, ya que usaba 15" y tweeter bala, claro que antes de comprar los sound barrier tenia 15" de poca potencia que respondian bien, pero los que tengo ahora al ser de mayor potencia parece que son para usar como subwoofer.

En conclusion:

-15" o 12" solo                 NO
-15" o 12" + tweeter bala   NO
-15" o 12" + driver             SI
-15" o 12" + driver+bala      SI

Saludos!!!!!

Yo tambien sigo aprendiendo, esto no me lo enseñaron en la universidad


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Estaba observando esta caja:

http://www.proavmax.com/Meyer-Sound-MSL-4-Horn-Loaded-Long-Throw-Speaker-p/msl-msl-4.htm

Miren que usa un 12" y un driver de compresion, el corte lo hace a 800Hz, cuenta con un driver de 2".


----------



## Tacatomon

Compañero Oscar, en ningun momento se dijo usar el altavoz de 15" SOLO.
El problema fue que si pueden o no reproducir medios.

Te falto 

15"-12" + SuperTweeter!!!


Saludos!!!

PD: Por lo que he aprendido de aqui, es que nada se resuelve discutiendo. Que me pueden decir con las palabras cuando toda la gente por aca arma su equipo y suena bien por todos lados. Que a los cientificos e ingenieros de audio no les guste, pues, ultimadamente, ellos con sus equipos ultraprofesionales, midiendo respuestas en frec, ajustando, etc. Que puede hacer un humilde sonidero mas que armar lo mas decentemente su equipo para que se escuche, bien y fuerte.

15"

Saludos A Todos!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

oscar monsalvo dijo:


> Estaba observando esta caja:
> 
> http://www.proavmax.com/Meyer-Sound-MSL-4-Horn-Loaded-Long-Throw-Speaker-p/msl-msl-4.htm
> 
> Miren que usa un 12" y un driver de compresion, el corte lo hace a 800Hz, cuenta con un driver de 2".



Interesante...
Solo que el driver tiene la garganta de 2", pero el diafragma es de 4", lo que permite llegar tan abajo en el corte. Es probable que ese driver llegue sin problemas a los 400Hz o un  menos, por que para cortarlo con un filtro LR hay que hacerlo por lo menos una octava alejado de la frecuencia de corte.

Pero la verdad...está muy bueno, lástima que no está la rsta en frecuencia...


----------



## aaronisela

OK. Vayamos dando cada quien su opinion de acuerdo a nuestras experiencias ya que de acuerdo a las leyes universales de la fisica no podemos ponernos de acuerdo o cada quien tiene su propia teoria.

Mi opinion:

1º.- Los parlantes de 15" si sirven para reproducir medios y que logicamente complementa el agudo para que la respuesta sea lo mas plana posible (si hagan la prueba escuchando el agudo solamente o viceverza y veran como cada uno se complementa)

2º.- Los tweeter de bala o super agudos no sirven para aplicaciones profesionales.

3º.- 
- Bafle con 2 bocinas 15" + agudo 2" (suficientes para sonorizar eventos a mediana escala. No recomiendo aqui de 12" ya que el sonido no tendria tanto cuerpo).

- Bafle con 2 bocinas 15" ó 12" + agudo 2" + Subwoofer (suficientes para sonorizar eventos a mediana y gran escala. No eventos masivos)

- Subwoofers + Line Array (suficiente para todo tipo de aplicaciones actualmente. Pero con total conocimento del funcionamiento de este tipo de equipo, para el cual hay bastante teoria en la red)

4º.- La frecuencia media es una de las que el oido humano escucha con mayor facilidad por lo que no sera necesario poner tanto cuidado en esta, de echo en la zona donde los parlantes de 15" bajan respuesta es buena para que el sonido no resulte molesto al oido. Donde hay que poner mas atensión es en la frecuencias altas que son donde el oido le resulta mas dificil percibir y donde los motores de compresion, tweeters de bala, de liston, etc. deben de ser los mejores. (vale la pena el gasto en un buen driver)

5º.- Para un sonido profesional, minimo necesitamos contar con crossover electronico con sus respectivos powers de acuerdo a nuestra configuracion.

Nota: en lugares con gran reververacion no nos salva ni un parlante de 15", 12", 10"... etc, con sistemas convencionales. Lo unico es con un sistema line array.

saludos y opinen sus experiencias, ya que creo que aprenderé mucho de todos. Incluso de Kebra que en parte tiene razon pero...

una cosa es la teoria y otra la practica...o no.


----------



## Kebra

aaronisela dijo:


> OK. Vayamos dando cada quien su opinion de acuerdo a nuestras experiencias ya que de acuerdo a las leyes universales de la fisica no podemos ponernos de acuerdo o cada quien tiene su propia teoria.
> 
> Mi opinion:
> 
> 1º.- Los parlantes de 15" si sirven para reproducir medios y que logicamente complementa el agudo para que la respuesta sea lo mas plana posible (si hagan la prueba escuchando el agudo solamente o viceverza y veran como cada uno se complementa)
> 
> 2º.- Los tweeter de bala o super agudos no sirven para aplicaciones profesionales.
> 
> 3º.-
> - Bafle con 2 bocinas 15" + agudo 2" (suficientes para sonorizar eventos a mediana escala. No recomiendo aqui de 12" ya que el sonido no tendria tanto cuerpo).
> 
> - Bafle con 2 bocinas 15" ó 12" + agudo 2" + Subwoofer (suficientes para sonorizar eventos a mediana y gran escala. No eventos masivos)
> 
> - Subwoofers + Line Array (suficiente para todo tipo de aplicaciones actualmente. Pero con total conocimento del funcionamiento de este tipo de equipo, para el cual hay bastante teoria en la red)
> 
> 4º.- La frecuencia media es una de las que el oido humano escucha con mayor facilidad por lo que no sera necesario poner tanto cuidado en esta, de echo en la zona donde los parlantes de 15" bajan respuesta es buena para que el sonido no resulte molesto al oido. Donde hay que poner mas atensión es en la frecuencias altas que son donde el oido le resulta mas dificil percibir y donde los motores de compresion, tweeters de bala, de liston, etc. deben de ser los mejores. (vale la pena el gasto en un buen driver)
> 
> 5º.- Para un sonido profesional, minimo necesitamos contar con crossover electronico con sus respectivos powers de acuerdo a nuestra configuracion.
> 
> Nota: en lugares con gran reververacion no nos salva ni un parlante de 15", 12", 10"... etc, con sistemas convencionales. Lo unico es con un sistema line array.
> 
> saludos y opinen sus experiencias, ya que creo que aprenderé mucho de todos. Incluso de Kebra que en parte tiene razon pero...
> 
> una cosa es la teoria y otra la practica...o no.



De acuerdo, voy a dar mi OPINION.

Los transductores de 15" no sirven para transmitir medios, porque no transmiten medios. En todo caso reproducen una pequeña parte, y deben ser compensados con un motor de compresión. Por lo tanto, NO reproducen medios. Si uno coloca un transductor de 15" sin un driver que lo acompañe, no hay medio audible.

El oído humano tiene a percibir mas facilmente las frecuencias medias A BAJO VOLUMEN. Por eso se inventó el loudness, que se utiliza a bajo volumen. A volumenes elevados se compensa la dispersión de agudos y el volumen de aire empujado por los woofers. Por lo tanto, si no se presta atención a los medios, a volumen elevado los mimos se perderán tapados por los graves y agudos.
En cuanto a las molestias en el oído, suelen ocurrir cuando por ignorancia o testarudez las cosas no se hacen como se debe. Si la respuesta del sistema es PLANA, no hay molestia alguna. Por supuesto, tampoco hay que exceder los límites d epotencia "seguros" para el oído. Pero eso jamás es tenido en cuenta en las discotecas y demas lugares donde el sonido no es profesional.
Pero esto no termina aquí. Mas allá de haber logrado una respuesta plana en los calculos de laboratorio, y haber armado el sistema de manera coherente, aún queda algo muy importante por hacer: ECUALIZAR LOS BAFFLES.
Para eso se utiliza ese aparatito que todos tienen en sus casas, pero que el 99% NO SABE USAR (el ecualizador gráfico). Los baffles, cuando se habla de sonido profesional de verdad (no las estupideces que leí acá) deben ser ecualizados EN CADA ambiente en el que se van a usar.

Tienen que conseguirse un ecualizador con analizador de espectro, un microfono patrón y un generador de ruido rosa. Una vez que tienen eso, ubican los baffles en el ambiente que van a sonorizar, y hacen las pruebas. Cuando la señal recibida por el micrófono es lo mas parecida a la señal generada, entonces ahí recién pueden decir que están listos para sonorizar dicho recinto.

ESO ES AUDIO PROFESIONAL. 

¿Nunca se preguntaron por qué las pruebas de sonido en los recitales en estadios de futbol llevan unas 3 horas como mínimo de prueba de sonido? No lo hacen por tontos! Lo hacen porque hay que medir!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Pero creo que seria conveniente los bala para complementar las altas frecuencias, donde algunos driver no dan para llegar, y existen balas marca JBL, por algo las fabrican. Tambien existe el piramid TW47, entre otros.

Estan son buenisimas, creo que ya las descontinuaron, por aca las pelean.







Este tweeter va de 2.5K a 15K, se podria usar un driver entonces en el rango por ejemplo de 800-1K a 2.5K-3K.

Opinen y vamos sacando conclusiones.

Saludos!!!!


----------



## Kebra

oscar monsalvo dijo:


> Pero creo que seria conveniente los bala para complementar las altas frecuencias, donde algunos driver no dan para llegar, y existen balas marca JBL, por algo las fabrican. Tambien existe el piramid TW47, entre otros.
> 
> Estan son buenisimas, creo que ya las descontinuaron, por aca las pelean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Este tweeter va de 2.5K a 15K, se podria usar un driver entonces en el rango por ejemplo de 800-1K a 2.5K-3K.
> 
> Opinen y vamos sacando conclusiones.
> 
> Saludos!!!!




El hecho que tenga el circuito magnético de ALNICO lo convierte en un tweeter EXCELENTE. Es de la vieja escuela!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tacatomon dijo:


> PD: Por lo que he aprendido de aqui, es que nada se resuelve discutiendo. Que me pueden decir con las palabras cuando toda la gente por aca arma su equipo *y suena bien por todos lados*. Que a los cientificos e ingenieros de audio no les guste, pues, ultimadamente, ellos con sus equipos ultraprofesionales, midiendo respuestas en frec, ajustando, etc. Que puede hacer un humilde sonidero mas que armar lo mas decentemente su equipo *para que se escuche, bien* y fuerte.



Tacato:
Por favor definí que es "sonar bien" y como hacés para saber cuando algo "suena bien".


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Compañeros, entiendo lo que quiere decir tacatomon, por ejemplo yo no tengo dinero para comprar parlantes profesionales y se que mi equipo sin esos parlantes jamas se va a comparar con uno profesional, pero lo que se quiere es obtener una calidad de sonido decente con lo poco que se tiene.

Por ejemplo, el 15" no sirve para medios sino para woffer y medio-bajos, pues se colocan en ese rango o se busca un parlante de 12" o de 10".

Tacatomon creo que tiene de 12" y de 10" en el rango medio, a el debe sonarle bien su equipo.

Lo importante es saber con que se cuenta y en donde trabaja mejor.

Que esto no se convierta en otro Doctor pro audio, que cualquier duda que uno exprese ahi, enseguida le van recomendando RCF, 18Sound, DAS, etc, que cuestan miles de dolares y que es apenas logico no estan a nuestro alcance.

Saludos muchachos!!!!


----------



## Tacatomon

Sonar Bien...

Suena bien un equipo cuando:
No te chillan los agudos
La voz es nitida
Los graves son fuertes, pero a la vez claros y sin mucha coloracion/abuso del EQ.

Eso para mi es un buen sonido. Repito PARA MI. Obviamente es una definicion personal, que por ejemplo, para Oscar ó para ti Ezavalla no sea lo mismo.

Yo uso 12" y 10", pero estos altavoces estan arreglados y no repoducen nada de voz. Me  apoyo mas en mis drivers para eso. Pero a futuro deseo emplear 15" para AMPLIAR el rango medio y no dejar todo a los Drivers.

Saludos a todos!!!


----------



## Kebra

ezavalla dijo:


> Tacato:
> Por favor definí que es "sonar bien" y como hacés para saber cuando algo "suena bien".



"Bien y Fuerte".

Bien, cuando un equipo o sistema de audio SUENA BIEN, jamás dará la sensación de que "suena fuerte".


----------



## aaronisela

Tacatomon. Te recomiendo bocina eminence delta de 15" o de 12" es buena y barata, es made in USA vale unos 900.00 y 800.00 pesos y son de 400 watts RMS continuos hasta 800 watts programados y el agudo tambien eminence esta baratisimo y suena perfecto. Vale la pena la inversion. Buscalas en M ercado L ibre.

Antes usaba todo marca Peavey son muy buenas pero sonaban fuerte mas no bien, a lo mejor porque ya todas incluso los agudos estaban reparados. Ahora cambien todo con parlantes Eminence y suena bien y sin distorsion.

Saludos.

Olvide decir que los graves son marca Crack ya que estos son clones de JBL y para graves, Excelente y economicos.

Creo que a fin de cuentas todos buscamos economia pues si dispusieramos de dinero suficiente simplemente comprariamos unos bafles originales de marcas reconocidas y asunto arreglado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tacatomon dijo:


> Sonar Bien...
> 
> Suena bien un equipo cuando:
> No te chillan los agudos
> La voz es nitida
> Los graves son fuertes, pero a la vez claros y sin mucha coloracion/abuso del EQ.
> 
> *Eso para mi es un buen sonido. Repito PARA MI. Obviamente es una definicion personal*, que por ejemplo, para Oscar ó para ti Ezavalla no sea lo mismo.



Ves...ese es el problema que tenemos. A lo largo del tema origen de este, y también a lo largo de este estamos desbordados de definiciones personales que no conducen a nada, simplemente por que no pueden medirse...y por ende...no pueden repetirse de manera idéntica. Si vos no podes repetir una prueba y mucho menos medirla eso significa que no podes recomendar nada, por que el que está del otro lado no puede usar tu prueba para ajustar la que el haga y tomar conciencia de donde están los puntos fuertes y débiles que explotar o solucionar.

En audio profesional no podemos permitir eso, por que si bien la satisfacción de escuchar es completamente subjetiva, si vos dejás satisfechas a 3000 personas con algún arreglo de parlantes, frecuencias de corte y equalización, vas a querer repetir el éxito en la próxima vez que te toque encender los equipos para poner sonido. Pero ahora no sabés las condiciones del primer exito, así que empezás a tantear de nuevo....y ahora las posibilidades de hacerlo bien son cada vez menores.

Si nó medís......no tenés nada! Y si no tenés nada...solo tirás el dinero a la basura sin importar si sos un DJ de poco dinero o un DJ millonario....solo estás desperdiciando tus recursos...

Saludos!


----------



## Kebra

ezavalla dijo:


> Ves...ese es el problema que tenemos. A lo largo del tema origen de este, y también a lo largo de este estamos desbordados de definiciones personales que no conducen a nada, simplemente por que no pueden medirse...y por ende...no pueden repetirse de manera idéntica. Si vos no podes repetir una prueba y mucho menos medirla eso significa que no podes recomendar nada, por que el que está del otro lado no puede usar tu prueba para ajustar la que el haga y tomar conciencia de donde están los puntos fuertes y débiles que explotar o solucionar.
> 
> En audio profesional no podemos permitir eso, por que si bien la satisfacción de escuchar es completamente subjetiva, si vos dejás satisfechas a 3000 personas con algún arreglo de parlantes, frecuencias de corte y equalización, vas a querer repetir el éxito en la próxima vez que te toque encender los equipos para poner sonido. Pero ahora no sabés las condiciones del primer exito, así que empezás a tantear de nuevo....y ahora las posibilidades de hacerlo bien son cada vez menores.
> 
> Si nó medís......no tenés nada! Y si no tenés nada...solo tirás el dinero a la basura sin importar si sos un DJ de poco dinero o un DJ millonario....solo estás desperdiciando tus recursos...
> 
> Saludos!



Secundo!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Entre estos dos altavoces cual me recomendarian para reproducir el rango medio y a que frecuencia debe hacerse los cortes.

Por ejemplo, yo tengo el corte para los subgraves a 100Hz a 24dB/oct, osea que de hay arrancaria a trabajar el 12" los cuales iriran acompañados de unos driver y unos tweeter bala.

Estuve mirando la respuesta de frecuencia de ambos y la recomendacion de aplicacion y creo que seria mas recomendable el kappa 12, ustedes que opinan.

Saludos.


----------



## MRSOUND2006

_Sirven los parlantes de 15" para reproducir medios?_

Segun, modelo de parlante, marca, caja acustica, disvisores de frecuencia, configuracion del sistema, tipo de bobina, la composicion del iman, medida de bobina, araña del parlante, tipo de cono...

Generalmente en un sistema de sonido mediano tipo Dj movil, se utilizan sub-graves de 18" o de 15", en medios y agudos parlantes de 15-12-10" con driver. ya que por problemas de transporte no se puede llevar un Line Array.


EDIT:
Ahora bien, el sonido es j***do, porque cada uno tiene sus gustos, y cada uno tiene sus opiniones.
Si te hago escuchar un sonido JBL con la mejor linea de parlantes, medis con microfonos, un sistema de medicion por PC. y ves las curvas de respuesta, podes cambiar de opinion, y pensas "la fisica puede decir que los parlantes de 15 no reproducen medios, pero el muchacho fisico que dijo eso que parlante utilizo para darse cuenta?? que caracteristicas tenia el parlante?".

saludos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

oscar monsalvo dijo:


> Entre estos dos altavoces cual me recomendarian para reproducir el rango medio y a que frecuencia debe hacerse los cortes.
> 
> *Por ejemplo, yo tengo el corte para los subgraves a 100Hz a 24dB/oct, osea que de hay arrancaria a trabajar el 12" los cuales iriran acompañados de unos driver y unos tweeter bala.*
> 
> Estuve mirando la respuesta de frecuencia de ambos y la recomendacion de aplicacion y creo que seria mas recomendable el kappa 12, ustedes que opinan.



Sip...parece que el kappa 12 es lo mas adecuado. El único problema es la frecuencia de corte de los 100Hz, que vas a tener 24dB/oct en el pasa-bajos del sub y como 30 y pico dB/oct en estos, por que estas muy cerca de la frecuencia de corte inferior. Habría que ver la respuesta de tus subs, por que para estos parlantes tenes el corte de frecuencia muy abajo. Yo vería de subirla a 250Hz por lo menos, por que de otra forma le estas dando la mayor parte de la potencia de salida a estos parlantes y no a los subs, que seguramente están mas capacitados para manejarla.

Por otra parte, el nombre subwoofer como que no corresponde mucho, por que solo deberían reproducir frecuencias inferiores a los 70Hz o menos...y no es el caso. Son woofers y nada más, y además, probablemente, no tienen compensada la respuesta en baja frecuencia...

En resumen:
Los Kappa 12 parecen muy buenos para medios con el complemento del driver de agudos, pero vas a tener que subir la frecuencia de corte de los woofers para descargar un poco estos parlantes (fijate que solo tienen un Xmax de 2.4mm) y acomodar el corte de frecuencia a valores coherentes de pendiente de rechazo.

Saludos!



MRSOUND2006 dijo:


> Ahora bien, el sonido es jodido, porque cada uno tiene sus gustos, y cada uno tiene sus opiniones.
> Si te hago escuchar un sonido JBL con la mejor linea de parlantes, *medis con microfonos, un sistema de medicion por PC. y ves las curvas de respuesta*, podes cambiar de opinion, y pensas "la fisica puede decir que los parlantes de 15 no reproducen medios, pero el muchacho fisico que dijo eso que parlante utilizo para darse cuenta?? que caracteristicas tenia el parlante?".



Dos cosas:
1- Si todos los DJ tuvieran los parlantes JBL de la mejor línea, proablemente esta discusión sería estéril, por que ya estaría todo solucionado. Pero el caso es que acá arman sus cajas con los parlantes que consiguen, la mayoría de las veces con especificaciones desconocidas y haciendo regla de 3 para ajustar el tamaño de la caja al tamaño del parlante. Así que vos verás cual es el uso y contexto de los 15"...

2- El tema de las mediciones es clave, pero hay que saber que medir. Si hacés una medición de la respuesta en frecuencia de un parlante de 15" en campo lejano, te garantizo que vas a ver una respuesta mas o menos plana y extendida. Si hacés una medición de campor cercano, que es la real, vas a ver los cortes de frecuencia en los extremos de la banda pasante del parlante y ahí te vas a dar cuenta que no admiten la reproducción de frecuencias superiores a los 2kHz (mas o menos). Y claro, la otra medida de campo lejano no sirve por que es dependiente del entorno, y en un lugar puede andar muy bien y en otro puede ser un desastre...y sobre eso no tenés el control que tendrías si fuera una respuesta completa para retocar con el ecualizador.


----------



## Kebra

ezavalla dijo:


> Sip...parece que el kappa 12 es lo mas adecuado. El único problema es la frecuencia de corte de los 100Hz, que vas a tener 24dB/oct en el pasa-bajos del sub y como 30 y pico dB/oct en estos, por que estas muy cerca de la frecuencia de corte inferior. Habría que ver la respuesta de tus subs, por que para estos parlantes tenes el corte de frecuencia muy abajo. Yo vería de subirla a 250Hz por lo menos, por que de otra forma le estas dando la mayor parte de la potencia de salida a estos parlantes y no a los subs, que seguramente están mas capacitados para manejarla.
> 
> Por otra parte, el nombre subwoofer como que no corresponde mucho, por que solo deberían reproducir frecuencias inferiores a los 70Hz o menos...y no es el caso. Son woofers y nada más, y además, probablemente, no tienen compensada la respuesta en baja frecuencia...
> 
> En resumen:
> Los Kappa 12 parecen muy buenos para medios con el complemento del driver de agudos, pero vas a tener que subir la frecuencia de corte de los woofers para descargar un poco estos parlantes (fijate que solo tienen un Xmax de 2.4mm) y acomodar el corte de frecuencia a valores coherentes de pendiente de rechazo.
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> 
> 
> Dos cosas:
> 1- Si todos los DJ tuvieran los parlantes JBL de la mejor línea, proablemente esta discusión sería estéril, por que ya estaría todo solucionado. Pero el caso es que acá arman sus cajas con los parlantes que consiguen, la mayoría de las veces con especificaciones desconocidas y haciendo regla de 3 para ajustar el tamaño de la caja al tamaño del parlante. Así que vos verás cual es el uso y contexto de los 15"...
> 
> 2- El tema de las mediciones es clave, pero hay que saber que medir. Si hacés una medición de la respuesta en frecuencia de un parlante de 15" en campo lejano, te garantizo que vas a ver una respuesta mas o menos plana y extendida. Si hacés una medición de campor cercano, que es la real, vas a ver los cortes de frecuencia en los extremos de la banda pasante del parlante y ahí te vas a dar cuenta que no admiten la reproducción de frecuencias superiores a los 2kHz (mas o menos). Y claro, la otra medida de campo lejano no sirve por que es dependiente del entorno, y en un lugar puede andar muy bien y en otro puede ser un desastre...y sobre eso no tenés el control que tendrías si fuera una respuesta completa para retocar con el ecualizador.



Es mas fácil pegarme y desacreditarme (apoyándose nada mas que en caprichos de quinceañera), que reconocer que no se está en lo correcto.
Pero bien, como la verdad no les gusta, no tengo mas que hacer acá. Un gusto haber cruzado palabras con los que tienen mente abierta. 

Yo sólo quise ayudar.


----------



## MRSOUND2006

Kebra, no digo que sirven especialmente para medios, sino que es cuestion de transporte, manejo de potencia, yo realmente siempre maneje marcas lideres, funcionan MUY bien, pero es obvio que no sirven especialmente para medios puros... y capas que lo podes corregir con un Eq.

saludos...


----------



## Tacatomon

Kebra dijo:


> Es mas fácil pegarme y desacreditarme (apoyándose nada mas que en caprichos de quinceañera), que reconocer que no se está en lo correcto.
> Pero bien, como la verdad no les gusta, no tengo mas que hacer acá. Un gusto haber cruzado palabras con los que tienen mente abierta.
> 
> Yo sólo quise ayudar.



Igualmente compañero Kebra.!!!

Lo que no entiendo, ¿Que es lo que quieres que hagamos si segun tu estamos errados? (Muy errados).
Que agarremos y tiremos todo nuestro equipo actual y corramos a buscar altavoces de 8" y drivers de compresión para montarlos en Line Array para estar en lo "profesional".
No podemos hacer eso.

Mira, sabes mucho lo acepto y tambien me hicistes cambiar mi manera de pensar, ahora SE como escojer un Altavoz de 15" para medios, siempre cuando sea necesario o sus caracteristicas lo ameriten. Obviamente No lo voy a dejar solo en ese rango.
Pero si sigues en tu disgusto por los 15" en los medios...
Jamás compraré un altavoz de 8" para mi equipo, a menos que en un futuro lejano me vea obligado a usar Line Array.

De nuevo, un placer Compañero Kebra!!! 

Saludos a Todos!!!

PD: Igual ya me retiro del tema, no se puede mas hablar del tema ya quedo todo expuesto ¿no?. Ahora solo me limitare a der bola .
Exelente discusión. Mucha gente aprenderá de ella.
Saludos de Nuevo!!!


----------



## aaronisela

En mi definicion: Los parlantes de 15" SI sirven para reproducir medios, asi como los de 12, 10 8 y hasta los de 6.5 pulgadas.

Ademas no existe un parlante que por si solo reproduzca todo el rango de frecuencia audible de una persona que es de 20hz hasta 20khz. 

Hay bocinas de 15" que se fabrican exclusivamente para graves y tambien las hay para utilizarlas para frecuencias medias-graves.
Solo es cuestion de ver las especificaciones tecnicas con las que fueron fabricadas y asi darle un uso de acuerdo a sus caracteristicas.

El que quiera, siga opinando. Yo tambien aprendi mucho de esta charla.

Por lo pronto yo sigo experimentando con mis bocinas echizas es mi pasatiempo... a lo mejor algun dia pueda comprar una de marca.

Por lo pronto sigamos tratando de componer al mundo...             ...del audio.


----------



## cruz de malta

He seguido este foro con interes y me gustaria aportar algunos conceptos.
        En primer lugar considero que los parlantes de 15" estan restringidos en la parte de alta frecuencia por su repuesta polar.En el eje,la respuesta puede ser aceptable hasta frecuencias relativamente altas,pero fuera de el,esta cae porque el cono es relativamente grande con respecto a la longitud de onda radiada y esto lo hace cada vez mas direccional con respecto de la frecuencia.Parlantes de menor diametro se comportan mejor en este sentido.Lo anterior limita la maxima frecuencia de cruce a emplear.
        Por otro lado el rango medio en sistemas profesionales tienen cruces que estan relacionados con ,sobre todo,con las limites de distorsion y manejo de potencia de las unidades de alta frecuencia.En sistemas de dos vias con cruces en 800Hz,la energia en la octava de 800-1600 Hz es alta y esto aumenta la distorsion y reduce el manejo de potencia.Es por esto que se eligen como "rango medio" frecuencias desde unos 200Hz en la parte baja ( para optimizar la directividad de la unidad de graves) y los 1200-2500 Hz en la parte alta (por las razones ya explicadas).
       O sea que considerar "rango medio" la banda entre 500 y 5000 Hz es valido mas bien para sistemas hogareños donde las premisas son otras.
       En cuanto a los sistemas "Line Array" los limites del rango medio estan determinados por las frecuencias donde se produce "acoplamiento mutuo" entre las unidades y esta esta dada por la distancia entre los parlantes la cual no debe exceder media longitud de onda.
       Es decir que para un determinado tamaño de parlante existe una maxima frecuencia a la que se puede llegar.Por este motivo es necesario emplear parlantes pequeños a fin de alcanzar cruces lo mas elevados posibles por lo problemas ya citados con las unidades de alta.
      Con respecto a esto ultimo cabe decir que si bien parlantes chicos permiten cruces altos,resultan en unidades poco confiables.Esto se refleja en las fallas que presentan estos sistemas con la consiguiente necesidad de mantenimiento durante las giras.
      Sin duda hay otras consideraciones que aqui no he tenido en cuenta,pero espero haber aportado algunos elementos a este foro.
      Desde ya gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cruz de malta dijo:


> En primer lugar considero que los parlantes de 15" estan restringidos en la parte de alta frecuencia por su repuesta polar.En el eje,la respuesta puede ser aceptable hasta frecuencias relativamente altas,pero fuera de el,esta cae porque el cono es relativamente grande con respecto a la longitud de onda radiada y esto lo hace cada vez mas direccional con respecto de la frecuencia.Parlantes de menor diametro se comportan mejor en este sentido.Lo anterior limita la maxima frecuencia de cruce a emplear.



Sip...pero esa limitación de frecuencia de cruce solo es válida cuando quieres que el parlante se comporte como una fuente emisora "puntual", esto es...tener emisión omnidireccional del parlante. En una aplicación profesional, no tienes solo uno o dos parlantes para los medios, sino todos los que te hagan falta (o puedas comprar) así que intentar limitar la frecuencia de cruce para lograr emisión omnidireccional, con el probable derroche de energía sonora y potencia electrica que eso produce no me parece muy bueno...en particular en espacios abiertos en los que no hay control de las reflexiones sonoras.



cruz de malta dijo:


> Por otro lado el rango medio en sistemas profesionales tienen cruces que estan relacionados con ,sobre todo,con las limites de distorsion y manejo de potencia de las unidades de alta frecuencia.En sistemas de dos vias con cruces en 800Hz,la energia en la octava de 800-1600 Hz es alta y esto aumenta la distorsion y reduce el manejo de potencia.Es por esto que se eligen como "rango medio" frecuencias desde unos 200Hz en la parte baja ( para optimizar la directividad de la unidad de graves) y los 1200-2500 Hz en la parte alta (por las razones ya explicadas).
> O sea que considerar "rango medio" la banda entre 500 y 5000 Hz es valido mas bien para sistemas hogareños donde las premisas son otras.



Hasta donde yo sé, el "rango medio" del audio siempre estuvo definido por los extremos de la banda de frecuencias donde la sensibilidad del oído humano es mayor y eso es independiente de si el sonido es profesional u hogareño. Yo entendería que dividas el rango medio es varios sub-rangos para adecuarlos a los parlantes/drivers que tengas, pero cambiar la definición del rango medio permite entonces justificar el "uso" de cualquier parlante...   

Por otra parte, a 200Hz la longitud de onda es de 1.7 mts y mas larga cuanto mas bajamos en frecuencia. A esos valores, por grande que sea el parlante su diámetro siempre es menor (y normalmente mucho menor) que la longitud de onda de la señal generada, así que si es necesario proporcionar graves direccionales hay que usar un "horn" (o folded horn o como sea) para dirigir y concentrar la presión sonora, por que en caso contrario el parlante emite omnidireccionalmente, pero no veo la optimización de la unidad de graves bajando la frecuencia de corte. A que te refieres con esto?

Saludos!


----------



## damian2009

Muchachos dejen de discutir estupideces y recurrir a la desacreditación uno con el otro. Tacatomon yo se lo que vos queres tratar de explicar porque tengo en un mi casa unos bafles LEEA de 2 vías, compuestos por 1 woofer 12" 1222-BE y un twiter HF-40/B y la verdad no me puedo quejar como se escucha. Sin embargo, el camarada Kubra tambien tiene razon al exponer que los woofer de 15" no estan preparados para reproducir fielmente los tonos medios. 
En pocas palabras, los dos tienen razon. Por un lado vos Tacatomon diciendo que pueden reproducir tonos medios y por el otro lado tambien tiene razon Kubra al decir que los reproduce pobremente. 
Nadie pone en juego tu intelecto Tacatomon, vos me diste una mano grande con un proyecto de armado de amplificadores hace un tiempo atras, pero tampoco te tenes que encerrar en una discución que no tiene salida y es como correr en circulos en ese último callejon.
Aca el post empeso con una respuesta poco humorada... todo bien con vos, pero no niegues que de entrada lo quisiste molestar a Kubra para que arda en llamas. Despues vos mismo te quemaste con la charla que quisiste incendiar... muchachos yo tengo la experiencia de venir de un foro donde los que participaban eran una magan de maleducados y hasta los moderadores eran irrespetuosos y con ansias de poder. No convirtamos este espectacular foro de conocimientos en un foro mas donde la gente se trata con desprecio y deshumildad. Con respeto y seriedad las cosas se arreglan con dos lineas. Aca nadie es más inteligente que otro, todos estamos aprendiendo y compartiendo ideas. Yo en mi caso pregunto, y si respondo algo lo hago con criterio y no con respuestas caprichosas para "ganar" adeptos de "intelectualismo". Ser presiso no quiere decir ser maleducado pero a veces se da que una respuesta mal intensionada termina destruyendo la charla por completo si no es que existen otras personas que pongan paños frios en esas situaciones como el compañero ezavalla.
Y cruz de malta hacete unos mates que yo compro las masitas... jajaja. un abrazo muchachos, los aprecio de corazon y no se peleen más.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

damian2009 dijo:


> si no es que existen otras personas que pongan paños frios en esas situaciones como el compañero ezavalla.



Damian:
Te agradezco tu comentario, pero yo no pongo paños fríos sino que solo trato de orientar la discusión por el camino correcto. Lo que sucedió es que este tema se derivó a partir de uno llamado algo como "Parlantes para uso profesional" o parecido y la conclusión a la que llegamos con Kebra es que no había ningún fundamento teórico o práctico para el uso de parlantes de 15" como reproductores de medios en audio profesional, que era un tema de discusión y opinión permanente en el tema de origen.

Habrás visto de los comentarios en este tema que el uso de parlantes de 15" solo es una costumbre entre los que hacen audio profesional, costumbre bastante mala que los fuerza a poner crossovers en el centro de la banda de frecuencias donde el oído tiene la mayor sensibilidad. Pero también me doy cuenta que la gran mayoría de esta gente que hace audio profesional no tiene ninguna instrucción en audio y solo saben "pinchar" música, el resto de las opiniones provienen de lo que copiaron a otros, que a su vez copiaron a otros y así sucesivamente hasta el inicio de los tiempos, pero no saben por que lo hicieron .

Tal es la falta de instrucción en audio, que ya habrás visto de otros temas que ni conocen el concepto de sensibilidad de un parlante o driver, una cosa clave que les puede ahorrar toneladas de dinero en los módulos de potencia que los excitan, así que a partir de esto te imaginarás que no se puede dar alguna opinión técnica medianamente coherente por que de inmediato choca con la "sensiblidad" de los que hacen audio pro y se ofenden y toda la bola....y creo que esta es la triste conclusión de este tema: Si sabés pinchar música, dedicate a eso y dejá que otro que sepa se encargue de la electrónica y el audio.

PD: Creo que lo dije antes, y si lees un par de posts atrás te vas a convencer, el único motivo del uso de parlantes de 15" para medios es que se le puede meter potencia A LO TONTO y se las aguantan...bastante....pero el sonido, hummmm que se j***da...


Saludos!


----------



## damian2009

> Creo que lo dije antes, y si lees un par de posts atrás te vas a  convencer, el único motivo del uso de parlantes de 15" para medios es  que se le puede meter potencia A LO TONTO y se las  aguantan...bastante....pero el sonido, hummmm que se j***da...


Yo ya estoy convencido, de forma contraria no apoyaría la tesis de Kubra y la tuya. Hace unos dias adquiri unos LEEA de 15" Hi-Fi y los probe... claro esta que para que se entiendan tonos medios tuve que poner el volumen del amplificador casi al maximo porque no se escuchaban casi nada y lo que se percibía era un tono sucio.
Y estoy de acuerdo con lo que opinas de aquellos que pinchan musica, no hacen más que ensuciar el oido de la gente y acostumbrarlos a escuchar latas de durazno. 
Kubra yo estoy con de acuerdo con uds. 100% y creo haberlo aclarado cuando dije que, si los partlantes de 15" reproducen tones medios lo hacen de forma desastroza.


----------



## Tacatomon

damian2009 dijo:


> Aca el post empeso con una respuesta poco humorada...* todo bien con vos, pero no niegues que de entrada lo quisiste molestar a Kubra para que arda en llamas*. Despues vos mismo te quemaste con la charla que quisiste incendiar... muchachos yo tengo la experiencia de venir de un foro donde los que participaban eran una magan de maleducados y hasta los moderadores eran irrespetuosos y con ansias de poder. No convirtamos este espectacular foro de conocimientos en un foro mas donde la gente se trata con desprecio y deshumildad. Con respeto y seriedad las cosas se arreglan con dos lineas. Aca nadie es más inteligente que otro, todos estamos aprendiendo y compartiendo ideas. Yo en mi caso pregunto, y si respondo algo lo hago con criterio y no con respuestas caprichosas para "ganar" adeptos de "intelectualismo". Ser presiso no quiere decir ser maleducado pero a veces se da que una respuesta mal intensionada termina destruyendo la charla por completo si no es que existen otras personas que pongan paños frios en esas situaciones como el compañero ezavalla.
> Y cruz de malta hacete unos mates que yo compro las masitas... jajaja. un abrazo muchachos, los aprecio de corazon y no se peleen más.



Compañero, yo no participe en la discusión con las ganas de echar mala leche. Solo me limite a opinar lo que visto e oído. El que la discusión se saliera de control, eso es otra cosa. 
Igualmente ahora ya cada uno habrá tomado sus propias conclusiones .

Saludos!!!


----------



## Dano

A ver la discución siempre estubo controlada y tranquila, si el que arma el post viene con una idea a imponer y se la bochan por la cabeza porque era totalmente irreal y despues se enoja es su problema. Le dieron todos los argumentos para aceptar que estaba equivocada idea, pero no lo aceptó y bueno que podemos hacer, aca solo se presenta la física tal y como es, nada de energía gratis ni ideas totalmente renovadoras... Si hay gente que no le gusta la física clásica diria que tampoco le gusta la electrónica o que simplemente no tiene idea de lo que hace....

Atte su servidor espiritual


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Cabe destacar que, yo no pretendo convencer a nadie. Cada quien tiene derecho a pensar de forma libre, lo que quiera. El problema está cuando una persona engaña a las masas.  



damian2009 dijo:


> adquiri unos LEEA de 15" Hi-Fi y los probe... claro esta que para que se entiendan tonos medios tuve que poner el volumen del amplificador casi al maximo porque no se escuchaban casi nada


Damian, eso que dices es subjetivo.

Coloca el rango de respuesta en frecuencia y su impedancia (el gráfico de las curvas) del Woofer LEEA y menciona que margen de frecuencia querías reproducir con él. Ya que, hay woofer's que solo llegan a 1Khz, pero muchos otros llegan mas arriba. Y si tu woofer LEEA solo llega a 1Khz y querías reproducir 3Khz, estas haciendo una _novatada_.

Ademas, depende de la caja que le hayas hecho, o si de contrario probaste _free air_.

.

Mas o menos acá les detallo porqué se dice que (algunos) woofer's 15" sirve para *medio*.

La imagen siguiente es la salida, de un divisor activo muy común, usado en Refuerzo Sonoro:






*Cada componente con su respectivo amplificador.

Nota: los margenes de frecuencia son universales, aunque son los mas usados. Los tweeter's no se usan para esta aplicación del audio. Un driver y un woofer de 15" decentes se pueden cruzar en 2Khz sin *ningún* problema.

Como dato adicional, asi como varios compañeros han colocado *woofer's* de 15" que pueden reproducir *medios*, les muestro este altavoz, que ademas es relativamente económico, se puede usar perfectamente para *medios*: Eminence DeltaPro 15A



Se observa como acentúa las frecuencias medias *500Hz - 4Khz* y a *2,5Khz* una sensibilidad de *106dB 1W/1m*, en el cual este margen de acentuación se compensa con la impedancia. Lo que deduzco tiene una respuesta "plana" desde los 150Hz hasta 4Khz. Por lo tanto es un *woofer* diseñado para frecuencias *medias*, que no sirve para sub bajos.



Kebra dijo:


> y lean y vean por qué es un despropósito y un error (HORROR) utilizar como medios un woofer.


Visto que si se puede usar, de hecho, *se usan*.



Kebra dijo:


> Recordemos que el *rango medio* se estableció de *500Hz a 5KHz* y de ahí *oscilan un poquito* según el fabricante y la calidad.


Ya varios compañeros te hemos mostrado varios woofer's de 15" que se acercan a los 5Khz y otro lo supera.

... ahora que vos no lo quieras aceptar, pasa así como mencionan:


> Le dieron todos los argumentos para aceptar que estaba equivocada idea, pero no lo aceptó y bueno que podemos hacer




PS: no entiendo porqué @Kebra no quiere aceptar que un woofer 15" puede reproducir *medios*, fielmente y sin atenuaciones. Yo si acepto que un driver reproduce medios, estoy seguro, pero a alta potencia un driver reproduciendo 500Hz se puede dañar fácilmente. Por eso se usa driver mas woofer 15", y asi tener un equilibrio y no forzar ningún componente en sus limites, ta cual la imagen de arriba.

Aunque este tema tuvo su desenvolvimiento el año pasado, quizás en este tiempo hayan considerado nuestros argumentos. 


Aclaración aparte: Desde luego, si van a escuchar música en su *habitación o sala*, (yo) recomiendo un altavoz de 6" u 8" para reproducir *medios*. Para eso es la linea hogareña, o como dicen otros, Hi-Fi. Donde se encuentran altavoces de margen completo fácil de adaptarlos a un tweeter domo que superan los 20Khz del umbral, y woofer's de baja potencia y frecuencia de resonancia, por lo que es posible reproducir bajos de 30Hz e inclusive los 20Hz. Y cualquier mención sobre la "calidad del sonido" es completamente subjetiva.  


Otra cosa, no se tomen estas discusiones de manera personal, muchos de ustedes son mucho mayores (en edad) que yo. Y con mucho gusto a ustedes los respeto, acá debatimos acerca de las ideas de pensamiento.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Yoangel, no puedo ver las imagenes, podrias editar tu post ?

Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Gracias por avisar Oscar. Raramente yo seguía viendo la imágenes. Aunque en verdad debo de tener un mejor orden en mis mensajes cuando publico archivos adjuntos.


----------



## damian2009

Yo tengo un parlante que reproduce desde los 20 hz hasta los 15 khz y los arme yo.. jajaj.. no mentira. Por cierto, tengo unos leea 12" 1222-be y suenan muy lindo y fuerte en medios y graves. Los de 15" que tengo los probe con un generador de fuciones en la PC y no rinden como en los de 12", asi que supongo que cuanto más abajo en pulgadas se va el parlante más capacitados mecanicamente estan para reproducir la banda media de sonido.


----------



## salomon103

damian2009 dijo:


> Yo tengo un parlante que reproduce desde los 20 hz hasta los 15 khz y los arme yo.. jajaj.. no mentira. Por cierto, tengo unos leea 12" 1222-be y suenan muy lindo y fuerte en medios y graves. Los de 15" que tengo los probe con un generador de fuciones en la PC y no rinden como en los de 12", asi que supongo que cuanto más abajo en pulgadas se va el parlante más capacitados mecanicamente estan para reproducir la banda media de sonido.


logicamente un woofer de 12" suena mas fuerte que uno de 15" cuando usamos el mismo amplificador para probar uno u otro. Generalmente un woofer de 15" acepta mucho mas potencia que uno de 12" por lo tanto se debe de probar con un amplificador adecuado para cada parlante de acuerdo a sus especificaciones.
Y no es lo mismo probar nuestras bocinas en nuestra habitacion que en un salon de fiestas de mediano tamaño.


----------



## Cacho

salomon103 dijo:


> logicamente un woofer de 12" suena mas fuerte que uno de 15" cuando usamos el mismo amplificador para probar uno u otro.



Si vos lo decís...
Leé qué es el SPL/1W@1m y qué son todos esos numeritos que aparecen en los datasheets de los parlantes y sabrás si lo que afirmás es correcto (desde ya te adelanto que no).


salomon103 dijo:


> Generalmente un woofer de 15" acepta mucho mas potencia que uno de 12" por lo tanto se debe de probar con un amplificador adecuado para cada parlante de acuerdo a sus especificaciones.


Eso no tienen ningún sentido, a menos que estés haciendo una prueba potencialmente destructiva de potencia máxima admisible.


salomon103 dijo:


> Y no es lo mismo probar nuestras bocinas en nuestra habitacion que en un salon de fiestas de mediano tamaño.


Eso es cierto, pero ninguno de los dos ámbitos es el adecuado para probarlas.

Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

damian2009 dijo:


> supongo que cuanto más abajo en pulgadas se va el parlante más capacitados mecanicamente estan para reproducir la banda media de sonido.


Damian, generalmente así lo es. Ya que un cono mas pequeño es fácil de _mover_ en altas frecuencias. 

Pero afirmar algo sin saber especificaciones es completamente subjetivo. Y te lo digo por lo siguiente:

Éste Woofer de 15" reproduce bien 150Hz a 4Khz de forma casi "plana". Se puede decir que sirve para *medios*. 


Pero

Éste Woofer de 12" solamente reproduce 50Hz a 200Hz de forma casi "plana". Se puede decir que sirve para sub bajos.



Pero si yo ignorara esas especificaciones e hiciera pruebas a ciegas sobre estos dos woofer's ¿podría yo concluir que mientras el altavoz sea mas pequeño (en tamaño) mejor respuesta en bajas frecuencia tendré y mientras mas grande mejores medios? Obviamente que no, por eso es bueno saber que cosa estamos comparando. 

La comparación de estos dos componentes es que el Woofer 15" está diseñado para frecuencias medias y el Woofer 12" diseñado para frecuencias bajas, y esas especificaciones están suministradas independientemente del tamaño del cono. Y así como estas puedo hacer muchas otras comparaciones. 

Los invito que vean los PDF, ahí están las curvas de frecuencia y de impedancia, ademas del margen de frecuencias _usable_ recomendado por el fabricante para cada altavoz.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Éste Woofer de 15" reproduce bien 150Hz a 4Khz de forma casi "plana". Se puede decir que sirve para *medios*.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 32380



Yoangel:
Lo que ponés ahí está perfecto, por que es un parlante diseñado para medios (aunque debería ver la curva de rsta en frecuencia) con una frecuencia de corte inferior de 150Hz qu elo hace inútil para graves.

El asunto es otro: *ESE *parlante si sirve para medios (aun cuando 4kHz es bajo como frecuencia de corte superior, pero bueno...), pero cuando yo dije que para los medios debería usarse un 15" *Rango extendido* (y dí 5kHz de frecuencia de corte superior) - que es lo que estas presentando -  casi me comen vivo, y hasta alguno dijo que: "en sonido profesional los medio llegan hasta los 2kHz" - si mirás un poco mas atrás vas a encontrar el post - con la sola idea de justificar que no tenía ni noción de por qué usaba un parlante de 15" para medios...y eso es lo que vengo sosteniendo hace un largo tiempo. No es cuestión de usar CUALQUIER PARLANTE DE 15" para medios, sino que hay que usar UN PARLANTE de 15" DISEÑADO PARA ESO...Está claro ahora?

Yoangel, a vos ya te cayó la ficha de como es esta historia con los parlantes y tus comentarios son 100% correctos, pero el que me dijo que los medios llegan a 2kHz o el que me dijo que si yo pensaba que tenía que tirar los parlantes de 15" que poseía para poner unos medios que SI SIRVIERAN para esa tarea...solo me demostraron que no tienen idea de audio profesional y solo se dedican a poner "ruido" por que la música - con esos parlantes que tienen - no va a sonar como música NUNCA. Y por si no lo entendieron aún, un crossover NO ARREGLA esto...

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

ezavalla dijo:


> Yoangel:
> Lo que ponés ahí está perfecto, por que es un parlante diseñado para medios (aunque debería ver la curva de rsta en frecuencia) con una frecuencia de corte inferior de 150Hz qu elo hace inútil para graves.
> 
> El asunto es otro: *ESE *parlante si sirve para medios (aun cuando 4kHz es bajo como frecuencia de corte superior, pero bueno...), pero cuando yo dije que para los medios debería usarse un 15" *Rango extendido* (y dí 5kHz de frecuencia de corte superior) - que es lo que estas presentando -  casi me comen vivo, y hasta alguno dijo que: "en sonido profesional los medio llegan hasta los 2kHz" - si mirás un poco mas atrás vas a encontrar el post - con la sola idea de justificar que no tenía ni noción de por qué usaba un parlante de 15" para medios...y eso es lo que vengo sosteniendo hace un largo tiempo. No es cuestión de usar CUALQUIER PARLANTE DE 15" para medios, sino que hay que usar UN PARLANTE de 15" DISEÑADO PARA ESO...Está claro ahora?
> 
> Yoangel, a vos ya te cayó la ficha de como es esta historia con los parlantes y tus comentarios son 100% correctos, pero el que me dijo que los medios llegan a 2kHz o el que me dijo que si yo pensaba que tenía que tirar los parlantes de 15" que poseía para poner unos medios que SI SIRVIERAN para esa tarea...solo me demostraron que no tienen idea de audio profesional y solo se dedican a poner "ruido" por que la música - con esos parlantes que tienen - no va a sonar como música NUNCA. Y por si no lo entendieron aún, un crossover NO ARREGLA esto...
> 
> Saludos!



... Y sí, dimos ejemplos de altavoces con un rango de alcanze de frecuencia alto... Así que a estas alturas, de nada nos sirve comentar más de esto. Lo que expone el compañero Yoangel solo es más de lo que ya se sabe... 
Si he de recalcar algo, es el hecho de que el tema se abrio con el simple y claro objetivo de hacer bardo sobre algo que no es verdad. Es de analizar que venir a decir que altavoces de 15" *No* reproducen medios...:enfadado: Cuando hay claras pruebas de que si reproducen ese rango de frecuencia.

Compañeros, es un honor estar con personas tan capacitadas en estos temas. 

Saludos a todos!!!


----------



## Cacho

"Un tanque de guerra no sirve para ir al supermercado"
"Sí que sirve: Si podés dejarlo afuera, estacionado sobre dos coches"

Por favor, no seamos taaaaan literales...

Saludos


----------



## Dano

Cacho dijo:


> "Un tanque de guerra no sirve para ir al supermercado"
> "Sí que sirve: Si podés dejarlo afuera, estacionado sobre dos coches"
> 
> Por favor, no seamos taaaaan literales...
> 
> Saludos



Luego sale el esposo a buscar su auto con la familia, y los hijos le dicen: "papi papi podemos jugar en el tanque si? un ratito? hasta que venga el dueño y lo mueva asi sacamos nuestro auto de debajo..


----------



## zeta_bola_1

esas son las cosas que uno quiere leer de san cacho


----------



## salomon103

Hola a todos. En verdad es cierto que este tema a sido de gran ayuda y he aprendido mucho. Agradezco a todos por sus aportes.

Una duda que me queda al respecto es saber *que es mejor, que un parlante tenga una sensibilidad alta o una sensibilidad baja,* ya que se ha comentado anteriormente que este es un punto muy importante dentro de las especificaciones. Generalmente he visto que esta oscila entre los 100 dB.

Y hablando de medios cuales parametros son los que mas debemos tomar en cuenta a la hora de elegir y dentro de que rango de frecuencia es mas adecuado como son: 

frecuencia: ?

THIELE & SMALL PARAMETERS
Resonant Frequency (fs)
DC Resistance (Re)
Coil Inductance (Le)
Mechanical Q (Qms)
Electromagnetic Q (Qes)
Total Q (Qts)
Compliance Equivalent Volume (Vas)
Peak Diaphragm Displacement Volume (Vd)
Mechanical Compliance of Suspension (Cms)
BL Product (BL)
Diaphram Mass inc. Airload (Mms)
Efficiency Bandwidth Product (EBP)
Maximum Linear Excursion (Xmax)
Surface Area of Cone (Sd)
Maximum Mechanical Limit (Xlim)

Agradezco comentarios y gracias por sus aportes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

salomon103 dijo:


> Una duda que me queda al respecto es saber *que es mejor, que un parlante tenga una sensibilidad alta o una sensibilidad baja,* ya que se ha comentado anteriormente que este es un punto muy importante dentro de las especificaciones. Generalmente he visto que esta oscila entre los 100 dB.



No es ni mejor ni peor, pero mientras mas alta sea la sensibilidad vas a necesitar menos potencia eléctrica para lograr la misma SPL. Para audio "profesional" sería bueno una sensibilidad alta, ya que así puedes usar amplificadores de menos potencia...



salomon103 dijo:


> Y hablando de medios cuales parametros son los que mas debemos tomar en cuenta a la hora de elegir y dentro de que rango de frecuencia es mas adecuado como son:
> 
> frecuencia: ?
> THIELE & SMALL PARAMETERS
> Resonant Frequency (fs)
> DC Resistance (Re)
> Coil Inductance (Le)
> Mechanical Q (Qms)
> Electromagnetic Q (Qes)
> Total Q (Qts)
> Compliance Equivalent Volume (Vas)
> Peak Diaphragm Displacement Volume (Vd)
> Mechanical Compliance of Suspension (Cms)
> BL Product (BL)
> Diaphram Mass inc. Airload (Mms)
> Efficiency Bandwidth Product (EBP)
> Maximum Linear Excursion (Xmax)
> Surface Area of Cone (Sd)
> Maximum Mechanical Limit (Xlim)



Los parámetros T/S no te van a decir mucho, así que lo primero que necesitas es conocer la respuesta en frecuencia del parlante, sobre todo, la respuesta en la parte de frecuencias "altas", por que en bajas frecuencias depende de la caja que uses.


----------



## salomon103

ok. agradesco la respuesta a mis comentarios. O sea que los parametros T/s. Solamente nos serviran para poder fabricar el bafle adecuado, y la respuesta en frecuencia nos dara el rango donde la bocina da su mejor desempeño.

Otra cosa que me gustaria saber es la siguiente.- *que pasa cuando un bafle es un poco mas pequeño del recomendado por el fabricante* (en mi caso utilizo eminence delta 12a) y si estos tienen un minimo y un maximo en litros o pies cubicos, ya que en las especificaciones aparece.-

Recommended Enclosure 	 	 
Sealed	N/A	 
Vented	25.5-85 liters/0.9-3 cu.ft.

en mi caso mis cajas tienen aprox. 70 litros y estan sintonizadas con un port de acuerdo a este litraje y a la fs.

Gracias por sus comentarios.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

salomon103 dijo:


> ok. agradesco la respuesta a mis comentarios. O sea que los parametros T/s. Solamente nos serviran para poder fabricar el bafle adecuado, y la respuesta en frecuencia nos dara el rango donde la bocina da su mejor desempeño.



Bastante parecido a eso. La respuesta en baja frecuencia cambia cuando lo metés un una caja, la de alta se mantiene mas o menos sin cambios.



salomon103 dijo:


> Otra cosa que me gustaria saber es la siguiente.- *que pasa cuando un bafle es un poco mas pequeño del recomendado por el fabricante* (en mi caso utilizo eminence delta 12a) y si estos tienen un minimo y un maximo en litros o pies cubicos, ya que en las especificaciones aparece.-
> 
> Recommended Enclosure
> Sealed    N/A
> Vented    25.5-85 liters/0.9-3 cu.ft.
> 
> en mi caso mis cajas tienen aprox. 70 litros y estan sintonizadas con un port de acuerdo a este litraje y a la fs.



Cambiar el tamaño de un baffle bass-reflex puede ser un problema, por que cambia el *ajuste *con el que está calculada la caja, pera para saber exactamente que es lo que sucede vas a tener que hacer la simulación con el WinISD...aunque vos has usado un tamaño dentro del rango especificado...pero eso no garantiza nada...


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

ezavalla dijo:


> No es cuestión de usar CUALQUIER PARLANTE DE 15" para medios, sino que hay que usar UN PARLANTE de 15" DISEÑADO PARA ESO


Ah bueno, por mi parte esa sería la conclusión acertada de este tema. Y fue siempre lo que discutimos buscando las mejores respuesta de frecuencia que pudimos haber encontrado en 15". Ay de aquellas personas que reproducen medios con woofer 15" sin saber sus especificaciones, y haciendo cajas "a ojo".



ezavalla dijo:


> casi me comen vivo


Por lo menos, de mi parte nunca. De hecho, éste tema lo seguí desde el primer momento y me animé a participar, fue después de leer éste comentario tuyo. Y siempre hablé de los margenes de frecuencias de cada altavoz, mas aún los de woofer 15". Mis mensajes mas bien fueron dictados directamente a la persona que creó el debate. Ya que afirmaba generalizando que un woofer 15" "se iba abajo despues de 1Khz". Mas sin embargo le mostramos, para ese tiempo, algunos woofer que respondían bien y sin atenuaciones mas arriba de 1Khz, las cuales no aceptaba, _calificandonos de analfabetas y necios_, subestimando a cualquier persona que no estuviese de acuerdo con sus creencias. 



Cacho dijo:


> Por favor, no seamos taaaaan literales...


Te entiendo Cacho. 

En ése mismo orden estamos de acuerdo que se recomendaría un altavoz pequeño para reproducir medios, pero, también podemos observar que en los cine en casa y altavoces de PC 2.1, etc. Tienen sub bajos de 13cm. 

Pienso entonces, que hay personas que se cuestionan de esta manera:
_¿Puedo ir de Venezuela a Argentina en Bicicleta? De seguro que si, pero ¿que tan factible es? No, no es factible pero de que llego, llego. _


PS: afortunadamente para algunos, nuevamente ya no me verán tan seguido "metiendo mi dedo en la llaga" en cuestiones de audio. Empieza un nuevo semestre en la Facultad, un poco rudo la cuestión por materias reprobadas = menos pc, menos foro :estudiando:


----------



## Tacatomon

ezavalla dijo:


> No es cuestión de usar CUALQUIER PARLANTE DE 15" para medios, sino que hay que usar UN PARLANTE de 15" DISEÑADO PARA ESO


Amén!!!! 

Saludos!!!


----------



## Kebra

Mamita!!! Todavía con éste tema???




Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Cabe destacar que, yo no pretendo convencer a nadie. Cada quien tiene derecho a pensar de forma libre, lo que quiera. El problema está cuando una persona engaña a las masas.



No. El problema está cuando una persona se engaña a si misma.



Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Mas o menos acá les detallo porqué se dice que (algunos) woofer's 15" sirve para *medio*.
> 
> La imagen siguiente es la salida, de un divisor activo muy común, usado en Refuerzo Sonoro:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 32262
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 32263
> 
> *Cada componente con su respectivo amplificador.
> 
> Nota: los margenes de frecuencia son universales, aunque son los mas usados. Los tweeter's no se usan para esta aplicación del audio. Un driver y un woofer de 15" decentes se pueden cruzar en 2Khz sin *ningún* problema.
> 
> Como dato adicional, asi como varios compañeros han colocado *woofer's* de 15" que pueden reproducir *medios*, les muestro este altavoz, que ademas es relativamente económico, se puede usar perfectamente para *medios*: Eminence DeltaPro 15A
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 32264
> 
> Se observa como acentúa las frecuencias medias *500Hz - 4Khz* y a *2,5Khz* una sensibilidad de *106dB 1W/1m*, en el cual este margen de acentuación se compensa con la impedancia. Lo que deduzco tiene una respuesta "plana" desde los 150Hz hasta 4Khz. Por lo tanto es un *woofer* diseñado para frecuencias *medias*, que no sirve para sub bajos.



A ver a ver... Un woofer jamas puede haber sido diseñado para frecuencias medias, de lo contrario no sería woofer. Es como decir que un avión fue diseñado para navegar a 3000 metros bajo el nivel del mar.
Una contradicción en términos. Es como querer hacer hielo caliente.
Un parlante que trabaja en 150 Hz en adelante, no es woofer.




Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Visto que si se puede usar, de hecho, *se usan*.
> 
> 
> Ya varios compañeros te hemos mostrado varios woofer's de 15" que se acercan a los 5Khz y otro lo supera.
> 
> ... ahora que vos no lo quieras aceptar, pasa así como mencionan:
> 
> 
> 
> PS: no entiendo porqué @Kebra no quiere aceptar que un woofer 15" puede reproducir *medios*, fielmente y sin atenuaciones. Yo si acepto que un driver reproduce medios, estoy seguro, pero a alta potencia un driver reproduciendo 500Hz se puede dañar fácilmente. Por eso se usa driver mas woofer 15", y asi tener un equilibrio y no forzar ningún componente en sus limites, ta cual la imagen de arriba.



Yo no lo digo, ES ASI. Es como que quieras convencerme que el frío calienta. O que el agua seca. No resiste el mas mínimo análisis.



Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Aunque este tema tuvo su desenvolvimiento el año pasado, quizás en este tiempo hayan considerado nuestros argumentos.



No se pueden considerar argumentos que están sostenidos solamente por fantasías, sin base física, ni práctica, ni lógica. Los argumentos a los que hacés referencia carecen incluso de lo más básico: sentido común.

Si leés la curva de un parlante que responde entre 150 y 5000 Hz no podés llamarlo woofer. Es como llamar a un vehículo que pesa 4 toneladas y tiene un motor de 400 HP con cabina, trailer y 16 ruedas "automóvil". Es un camión, no es un "automóvil".




Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Aclaración aparte: Desde luego, si van a escuchar música en su *habitación o sala*, (yo) recomiendo un altavoz de 6" u 8" para reproducir *medios*. Para eso es la linea hogareña, o como dicen otros, Hi-Fi. Donde se encuentran altavoces de margen completo fácil de adaptarlos a un tweeter domo que superan los 20Khz del umbral, y woofer's de baja potencia y frecuencia de resonancia, por lo que es posible reproducir bajos de 30Hz e inclusive los 20Hz. Y cualquier mención sobre la "calidad del sonido" es completamente subjetiva.
> 
> 
> Otra cosa, no se tomen estas discusiones de manera personal, muchos de ustedes son mucho mayores (en edad) que yo. Y con mucho gusto a ustedes los respeto, acá debatimos acerca de las ideas de pensamiento.



La verdad, no puedo creer lo que mis ojos ven.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Kebra, ya pude comprender. Estaba mal interpretando la definición de Woofer.


----------



## salomon103

1.- Pues yo creo que si se le puede llamar WOOFER a un parlante que reproduce de 150 a 5000 Hz y ademas si creo que un woofer de 15" con determinadas caracteristicas puede reproducir medios aunque los hay incluso de 12" que son exclusivamente de graves. 

2.- Ahora si segun lo opinado anteriormente un parlante que reproduce de 150 a 5000 Hz no es un woofer. Entonces como se le llama a este parlante?

Nota:
Si alguien desea conocer mas sobre la definicion de un woofer y un altavoz le dejo las sigs. ligas que estan muy completas y facil de entender.-

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Woofer
y
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Altavoz

tambien
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tweeter


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

salomon103 dijo:


> 2.- Ahora si segun lo opinado anteriormente un parlante que reproduce de 150 a 5000 Hz *no es un woofer*. *Entonces como se le llama a este parlante?*



Un parlante que reproduce hasta 5kHz *es un parlante de medios* de "de (poner acá la cantidad de pulgadas) pulgadas de diámetro"

De tu propia referencia:



			
				Wikipedia dijo:
			
		

> *Woofer* es el término usado comúnmente para designar al *altavoz* *diseñado para producir sonidos de bajas frecuencias*, frecuentemente  entre los 40 Hertz hasta 1000 Hertz, *o más*.



Y ese *O MAS* sobra, por que más de 1 kHz ya no es baja frecuencia.


----------



## Kebra

ezavalla dijo:


> Un parlante que reproduce hasta 5kHz es un parlante de medios de "de (poner acá la cantidad de pulgadas) pulgadas de diámetro"
> 
> De tu propia referencia:
> 
> 
> 
> Y ese *O MAS* sobra, por que más de 1 kHz ya no es baja frecuencia.



Lapidario el caballero eza, como siempre. 

Permíteme agregar mi estimado ezavalla (que si no me equivoco vos hiciste referencia en algún mensaje a esto que voy a decir) pero veo que adjudican los "rangos" de frecuencias (bajos, medios y agudos) como si fueran originados en los parlantes, y no se dan cuenta que en realidad esos rangos fueron establecidos en base al oído humano. Los primeros desarrollos serios de baffles tienen su origen estudiando el oído humano.

Curiosidad: contrariamente con lo que dice wikipedia, el instrumento que más bajo llega en frecuencia, es el fagot, no "algún tipo de órgano". Pero como el fagot no se usa para el "punchi punchi" dudo que sepan de qué estoy hablando.
Si alguien dispone de una buena grabación de "Bolero" de Maurice Ravel, podrán escucharlo en el principio de la pieza (si tienen un equipo decente) ya que la obra es exactamente las mismas notas repetidas una y otra vez, empezando con el instrumento mas "grave" (fagot) y subiendo al mas agudo.

Lo dije y lo repito: mas libros y menos internet muchachos.


----------



## salomon103

Bueno y ¿Sirven los parlantes de 15" para reproducir medios? Si o No.

A lo que he leído este tema nació a raíz de que un compañero necesitaba
saber que parlante era mejor comprar para armar un buen sonido para sus
eventos.
Los sonideros consideramos a los sonidos medios al rango en el
que se escucha la voz del cantante principalmente y no en una determinada
frecuencia.

Una cosa que no me pareció fue la forma en que algunos compañeros respondían
casi burlándose de un modo tal que hace ver a los sonideros como unos tontos
que solo sabemos subirle al volumen, pero aunque no sepamos a lo mejor
tanto de conocimientos técnicos si sabemos escuchar y diferenciar de un sonido
de buena y mala calidad.

Lo bueno de este tema es que me motivo a investigar mas sobre el comportamiento
real de un parlante.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

salomon103 dijo:


> Bueno y ¿Sirven los parlantes de 15" para reproducir medios? Si o No.



Y si leyeras los post de este tema ya lo sabrías:


			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> No es cuestión de usar *CUALQUIER PARLANTE DE 15*" para medios, sino que hay que usar *UN PARLANTE de 15" DISEÑADO PARA ESO*...Está claro ahora?





			
				salomon103 dijo:
			
		

> Los sonideros consideramos a los sonidos medios al rango en el
> que se escucha la voz del cantante principalmente y no en una determinada
> frecuencia.



*Pues estonces lo están haciendo mal*. Si no considerás la frecuencia NUNCA vas a saber donde cortar la respuesta de cada vía, y en especial, no solo tenés que considerar las frecuencias de la voz humana (cantante) sino que además tenés que considerar el sonido de los instrumentos musicales - por que eso también entra en esta banda de frecuencias - y si...hay que llegar a los 5kHz.


----------



## salomon103

Gracias por responder. Solamente lo decía por si alguien todavía dice lo contrario.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

salomon103 dijo:


> Gracias por responder. Solamente lo decía por si alguien todavía dice lo contrario.



OK. Agregué un par de cosas más en el post anterior.


----------



## tecnicdeso

De esto se ha tratado ampliamente en otros hilos del foro. 

Curiosamente, el bobinado de la mayoria de altavoces de graves, en cuanto le sobrepasamos los 3 o 4 khz, aumentan la impedancia en progresion geometrica a la frecuencia, con lo cual por mucho que subamos de 5 khz, si a esa frecuencia el woofer tiene 400 ohms de impedancia, eso unido a que físicamente el altavoz mecánicamente no mueve a esa frecuencia, la respuesta en db es prácticamente nula.

Hay un hilo que habla ampliamente de eso. Saludos.


----------



## Kebra

ezavalla dijo:


> OK. Agregué un par de cosas más en el post anterior.



La culpa de todo esto la tiene electro voice que hacía esos """woofers""" (entre muchas comillas) con el cono superliviano, que después de un año de uso se hacía polvo.


----------



## gasnalu

Con toda mi ignorancia con respecto al tema parlantes, yo creo oviamente que el mejor sonido se logra con parlantes adecuados para reproducir su respectiva gama de frecuencias, esto es, woofer para bajos , squaker para medios y tweeters para altos, por lo tanto un bafle bien diseñado deberia contener estos tres parlantes, ¿pero por que existen los sistemas de dos vias?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

gasnalu dijo:


> ...parlantes adecuados para reproducir su respectiva gama de frecuencias, esto es, woofer para bajos , squaker para medios y tweeters para altos, por lo tanto un bafle bien diseñado deberia contener estos tres parlantes, *¿pero por que existen los sistemas de dos vias*?



 Pregunta incorrecta!
Deberías preguntarte: sobre que rango de frecuencias operan los parlantes en un sistema de dos vías?


----------



## gasnalu

Simplemente pregunto... Creo que un bafle de dos vias tiene un woofer y un tweeter, por lo que faltaria el medio, ahora que el woofer compense el medio o este diseñado para eso, la verdad no lo se, por eso pregunto.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

gasnalu dijo:


> *Creo* que un bafle de dos vias tiene...


Me temo que crees mal.

PD: pensándolo bien, puede tener un woofer y tweeter. Pero debes saber que frecuencias manejan, así como bien dice Ezavalla.

Por lo general, las cajas de 2 vías en formato "grande" traen woofer y driver de compresión. La de formato "pequeño" traen un parlante rango extendido y tweeter.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

gasnalu dijo:


> Simplemente pregunto... Creo que un bafle de dos vias tiene un woofer y un tweeter, por lo que faltaria el medio, ahora que el woofer compense el medio o este diseñado para eso, la verdad no lo se, por eso pregunto.



Es que vos preguntaste "por que existen?" y no si un woofer compensa al medio...

De todas formas, en HiFi, se usa un medio/bajo y un tweeter, y en PA se usa un "bajo" y un driver de compresión, que es medio+tweeter...hablando siempre en el rango de frecuencias cubierto por cada parlante. Y todavía falta la ecualización electrónica...


----------



## gasnalu

Ahora si amigos, me doy por satisfecho con sus respuestas, muchas gracias por responderme


----------



## Seba Zerp

Hola gente, interesante discución! aunque en algunos puntos reiterativa.
Bien simplemente necesito que me recomienden bibliografía sobre el tema.
Alguien tendrá algún pdf o página donde buscar?
Saludos!


----------



## juanfilas

Hola a todos, perdon por postear en un post que ya es viejo, pero creo que tengo algunos datos que les pueden llegar a servir.

primero, a lo largo del post se habla mucho de respuestas super planas y por ahi alguien que dice que su sistema es plano en -+1db, esto es totalmente erroneo, las curvas mas caoticas son las de audio profesional, rara vez estan dentro de -+5db y esto hablando de sistemas carisimos y muy bien diseñados, no quiere decir que suene mal, todo lo contrario, pero por lo general alto spl no va de la mano con respuesta plana. el que tiene ese sistema de -+1db por favor que me diga como lo costruyo que es lo que estoy buscando hace años 
Luego, con el tema de que si un transductor de 15´´ reproduce medios, la respuesta es si, he medido parlantes Electro voice (tambien hablan de conos super livianos que no duran nada, pero yo tengo dos EVM15B de 200w que tienen mas años que yo, con conos originales de papel y los use para poner musica mas de 8 años y todavia suenan como el primer dia) JBL de 15 y Selenium también de 15 y se van a sorprender de como llegan todos a 5khz, el problema de usarlos para medios viene por dos motivos, uno, a esas frecuencia es totalmente directivo, ya a 20° hacia un lado no llegan a 3khz, justo en el eje solamente llegan a alta frecuencia, segundo, al usarlo para tanta gama de frecuencias la ditorsión sube horriblemente en todas las frecuencias, ya que normalmente, la distorsión por intermodulación en parlantes grandes es enorme. En mi caso, los Electro voice los uso con unos drivers de compresión cortados a 2000hz 2do orden tanto el parlante como el driver, el sonido es muy bueno, que si bien no llega a 20khz para lo que los uso sobra.

Por otro lado, en varias partes del post se sube un poco el tono de las conversaciones, muchachos somos todos una comunidad, las discuciones son lindas y todos aprendemos, pero no seamos cabeza dura y aprendamos a escuchar, todos podemos estar equivocados (me incluyo por supuesto), en fin, el tema es interesante y calculo que le va a servir a mucha gente ya que hay varios Djs y sonidistas por el foro.

saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

ENTONES..., que pulgadas debo poner en los medios???? 8",10",12", ya que me quiero hacer unos buenos bafles, porque el woofer es de 18", el tweeter es el bala y el medio???, estara bien de 12", porque segun yo depues de 12" sigue 15", no???

PD:Mi amplificador es de 400w RMS


----------



## juanfilas

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> ENTONES..., que pulgadas debo poner en los medios???? 8",10",12", ya que me quiero hacer unos buenos bafles, porque el woofer es de 18", el tweeter es el bala y el medio???, estara bien de 12", porque segun yo depues de 12" sigue 15", no???
> 
> PD:Mi amplificador es de 400w RMS


 

12 pulgadas ya es mucho, yo pondria uno de 10´´ especifico de medios
en 8´´ hay parlantes lidos tambien, fijate algun eminence.

saludos


----------



## Naders150

Clonclusion audio medio decente para levantar a los vecinos de la cuadra y que suene bien; bajos 2 parlantes 15" medios unos 8 parlante de 8" de esos de 16ohm para  medios y unos cuantos tipo bala y listo... es para ver que compro no quiero malgastar dinero. antes de leer este post estaba completamente convencido de comprar para medios 2 parlantes de 15" a baja potencia, quería algo exactamente igual a una imagen que esta por ahi mas arriba. pero ahora vuelvo a empezar un proceso de aprendizaje desde cero.............. no sean duros conmigo 

Necesito audio para fiestas que suene duro pero bien tampoco quiero algo profesional pero si que se acerque a un buen sonido con respuesta medio plana.

Nota: pienso que el echo que una persona tenga mucho conocimiento no debería tratar mal a los demás igualmente... podrías argumentar tus puntos de vista u opiniones sin necesidad de ese tipo de lenguaje, por que se nota que tienes mucho conocimiento pero te falta cosas que no se aprenden leyendo: humildad, modestia, respeto....

Muchas gracias a todas las personas que estan trantando de guiar a los foristas por el buen camino... 

ReNota: solo soy un joven tecnologo en mecatronica empezando ingeniería electrónica, puede que ahora no pueda explotar todo la información que hay en este foro pero dentro de unos añitos creo que si, por el momento tratare de terminar mi sonido con lo poco que se y con lo que he aprendido en este foro.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

oigan yo he ido a fiestas que tienen medios de 15"
 y suena bien, porque me aconsejan que no los use yo??? independientemente de formulas, etc...


----------



## Cacho

Naders150 dijo:


> Clonclusion audio medio decente... bajos 2 parlantes 15" medios unos 8 parlante de 8" de esos de 16ohm para  medios y unos cuantos tipo bala y listo...


Y con menos parlantes de medios (digamos que con dos 8" por lado) y no demasiados en agudos (un driver nomás por cada costado) podés quedar más que contento.
Hay un dato que te estás pasando por alto y es el SPL de cada parlante. Lo que sigue no es una regla fija, pero se cumple a grandes rasgos: Woofers alrededor de 95-98 dB 1W@1m, medios alrededor de 98-100dB 1W@1m y los tweeters no es raro que alcancen los 110dB.

Un 15" por lado para bajos, dos 8" para medios (pueden ser 10") y un buen driver te dan un sistema triamplificado que puede andar muuuuuuy bien y con no demasiada potencia.
Si querés poner más de cada cosa, adelante, pero para hacer experimentos caros, la verdad que no te lo recomiendo.

Otra opción es un doble 15" (o 18"), 4x10" y un buen driver por lado, pero eso ya es más grande y caro y no se justifica para un sonido chico. Y siempre seguimos hablanod de sonido triamplificado (o al menos biamplificado).



Naders150 dijo:


> Nota: pienso que el echo que una persona tenga mucho conocimiento no debería tratar mal a los demás igualmente... podrías argumentar tus puntos de vista u opiniones sin necesidad de ese tipo de lenguaje, por que se nota que tienes mucho conocimiento pero te falta cosas que no se aprenden leyendo: humildad, modestia, respeto....


¿De quién hablás ahí? ¿O en qué mensaje está eso a lo que hacés referencia?


Saludos

Edit:


Mastodonte Man dijo:


> oigan yo he ido a fiestas que tienen medios  de 15"
> y suena bien, porque me aconsejan que no los use yo???  independientemente de formulas, etc...


Si los querés usar, usalos. Me parece perfecto, cada quien es dueño de gastar su dinero como mejor le parezca.


----------



## salomon103

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> oigan yo he ido a fiestas que tienen medios de 15"
> y suena bien, porque me aconsejan que no los use yo??? independientemente de formulas, etc...



Hola. yo te recomiendo parlantes 2 de 12" con un buen driver, mas unos buenos graves de 18". En mi opinion los de 15" no son tan claros en lugares muy reverberantes, y por consiguiente no se entiende nada de lo que se esta tocando, por el contrario los de 10" 8" o 6" creo que les falta mas cuerpo y grave para sonar bien, ademas de que son menos potentes para lugares abiertos, esto por supuesto descartando los arreglos lineales que si sirven con estos parlantes pero son necesarios minimo 4 bocinas por lado para sonar bien ademas de que son carisimos.

Saludos.

Nota: No te recomiendo los agudos de bala. Es mejor un buen drive con su bocina o difusor. y usar un crossover electronico para dividir frecuencias si quieres tener un sonido profesional, si no lo usas no dejara de ser un sonido casero.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

entones queda asi????


----------



## salomon103

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> entones queda asi????



Es correcto. 2 parlantes de 12 pulgadas de 8 ohms de 250 watts en paralelo para obtener un sistema de 500 watts. a 4 ohms.

Todo esto para medios y agudos. Para los graves necesitas otro bafle que puede ser frontal o de rebote (de bocina oculta).


----------



## Mastodonte Man

OK entonces asi lo are, gracias ahora si tendre los medios mas claros 
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Trukutu

Parece que este tema se va para largo  . Hace un tiempo compre un par de cajas de estas, según el que me las vendió decía que eran para graves y googleando encuentro que estas cajas se les dice exponenciales, aparentemente es un diseño de LEEA y el nombre era cajas tipo Antec para medios ....ahhh...me olvide decir que lleva parlante de *15"*  estuvieron de moda hace como 20 años, creo.
Agradezco cualquier información que me puedan dar sobre ellas y su uso más conveniente...que no sea transformarlas en casillas para el perro .


----------



## malesi

Trukutu dijo:


> Parece que este tema se va para largo  . Hace un tiempo compre un par de cajas de estas, según el que me las vendió decía que eran para graves y googleando encuentro que estas cajas se les dice exponenciales, aparentemente es un diseño de LEEA y el nombre era cajas tipo Antec para medios ....ahhh...me olvide decir que lleva parlante de *15"*  estuvieron de moda hace como 20 años, creo.
> Agradezco cualquier información que me puedan dar sobre ellas y su uso más conveniente...que no sea transformarlas en casillas para el perro .





Yo las utilice pero hace 30 años 

Teniamos 4

dos las utilice de graves con 15 pulgadas corte en 400 Hz
y las otras dos con los orificios tapados y 12 pulgadas corte en 1.5 Kz

Para la época estaban bien jeje.

Saludos


----------



## Trukutu

malesi dijo:


> Yo las utilice pero hace 30 años
> 
> Teniamos 4
> 
> dos las utilice de graves con 15 pulgadas corte en 400 Hz
> y las otras dos con los orificios tapados y 12 pulgadas corte en 1.5 Kz
> 
> Para la época estaban bien jeje.
> 
> Saludos


Ahhh....pero en algunos lados se siguen usando..... 

http://img832.imageshack.us/i/708w.jpg/


----------



## Cacho

Trukutu dijo:


> Ahhh....pero en algunos lados se siguen usando...


Y también siguen poniendo asbesto cancerígeno en algunas cosas, y PCB (policloruro de bifenilo) en algunos transformadores y equipos, y fumigando con DDT, y liberando CFC a la atmósfera...

¿Eso qué significará?


----------



## Trukutu

Cacho dijo:


> Y también siguen poniendo asbesto cancerígeno en algunas cosas, y PCB (policloruro de bifenilo) en algunos transformadores y equipos, y fumigando con DDT, y liberando CFC a la atmósfera...
> 
> ¿Eso qué significará?



Y si te tomas un Fernet con cola y te tranquilizas....?


----------



## Cacho

No es mala idea, pero no entiendo a qué viene.

Mis ejemplos fueron de otras cosas que también se siguen usando por más que está probado que no son buenas. ¿Me explicás el sentido de lo del fernet, que se me escapa?

Saludos


----------



## sornyacolores

medios... a que frecuancia?? mejor comprate una bocina bala saludos


----------



## Naders150

hice la prueba con un bafle que tiene un parlante de 15" 850w desconecte twiters y otro con un parlantico de 8"  150w. Utilice un amplificador de 200w de potencia al cual con pre-amp deje al minimo los bajos y los agudos. y el medio al maximo y adivinen...

Segun la prueba a oidometro mio y de otro compañero el 8" pulgadas acabo con el de 15" se escuhaba en toda la cuadra con el 8" pero con el 15" tambien se escuhaba pero no tan fuerte y menos definido.


----------



## Trukutu

Naders150 dijo:


> hice la prueba con un bafle que tiene un parlante de 15" 850w desconecte twiters y otro con un parlantico de 8"  150w. Utilice un amplificador de 200w de potencia al cual con pre-amp deje al minimo los bajos y los agudos. y el medio al maximo y adivinen...
> 
> Segun la prueba a oidometro mio y de otro compañero el 8" pulgadas acabo con el de 15" se escuhaba en toda la cuadra con el 8" pero con el 15" tambien se escuhaba pero no tan fuerte y menos definido.



Que tan eficiente será ese parlante de 15"...?


----------



## Naders150

Pues amigo es un parlante marca audioking Ref. AK1570 de 850w bobina de 3 pulgadas.... normalmente lo uso en bajos y se siente muy bien vibra toda la casa... y vuelvo y digo a oimetro tiene muy buen sonido en bajos... el parlante de 8" es supertone... 

Ninguno de los 2 es de marca reconocida asi que estan como parejos en cuanto a marca


----------



## salomon103

Naders150 dijo:


> Pues amigo es un parlante marca audioking Ref. AK1570 de 850w bobina de 3 pulgadas.... normalmente lo uso en bajos y se siente muy bien vibra toda la casa... y vuelvo y digo a oimetro tiene muy buen sonido en bajos... el parlante de 8" es supertone...
> 
> Ninguno de los 2 es de marca reconocida asi que estan como parejos en cuanto a marca



Y lo probaste con el mismo amplificador?

Me imagino que no pero si es afirmativo, es logico que sonará mas fuerte el chico que esta equilibrada la potencia que le llega, en cambio al de 850w necesitas mucho mas poder para  moverlo.


----------



## Naders150

Si es correcto mismo amplficador, misma canción, igual ajuste, igual nivel de sonido...

Si es correcto lo que tu dices "aunque no me cuadra del todo" la conclusión es la misma a igual potencia en medios rinden mas parlantes pequeños digase 8" o 10" 

Yo por lo menos para el próximo equipo voy a mande hacer las cajas con parlante de 10" incluido mas el 15" y otro hueco para un driver.. un crossover pasivo y listo si alguien tiene algún diseño que cumpla esas caracteristicas me seria útil


----------



## salomon103

Asi es aun con la todo y eso, yo en lo personal prefiero parlantes de 12 o menos pulgadas.

Suerte con tu proyecto y si seria interesante ver como se puede crear este tipo de bafle con estos tipos de parlantes. 

Creo que e visto algunos bafles activos de mackie que manejan este tipo de configuracion checalos.


----------



## Danielruizs

Saludos amigos, bueno yo tengo sonido profesional bastante decente, y me parece que parlantes de 12” tiene un timbre mejor para los medios, pero ay empezamos a tener un problema, en el ambiente profesional, para hacer sonorizaciones mas exigentes es costoso tener un 12” que tenga el aguante de un 15”, en comparación económica poder adquirir un 12” con el aguante de un 15” de la misma potencia y la misma sensibilidad puede llegar a costar el doble y ni hablar de un 10”, los hay, los he visto y usado pero son prohibitivos, por ejemplo aquí en Venezuela un 15” de buena marca y excelente desempeño puede costar unos 400$ USA, y un 12” de similares características puede llegar a 700$ USA fácilmente.


  He visto a personas que usan varios 10” en cajas (made in casa) y el desempeño es pésimo, porque la electroacústica no es cosa de chuparse los dedos, conlleva mucha matemática y física de la buena.


  Eso que un 15 no sirve para medios bueno, difiero un poco, cierto que después de 2.5khz la respuesta baja considerablemente casi 2db, (acuérdense que en audio cada 3db equivale el doble de potencia acústica), pero entrando en lo práctico no hay sistema profesional que tenga una bocina sea de 8” a 15” que corte por arriba de 2khz, la gran mayoría corta de 800hz a 1.8khz.


  La única marca que he visto bafles triamplificados que usan para medio alto una bocina de 6 y 8” es la mackie y creo que corta a los 4khz, tampoco es muy alto, un 15” con algunos ajustes de EQ puede hacer el mismo trabajo, no al 100% pero es aceptable.


  Ahora si, por último, los que están asegurando que hay bocinas lineales, están totalmente equivocados, no hay, no existes y no existirán nunca, por el simple hecho de que existen intermodulaciones de las diferentes frecuencias en su rango, pero si existes bafles muy lineales, pero eso se logra con desarrollo del recinto acústico, el relleno de amortiguación los diferentes tipos de madera, existen cajas acústicas con diferentes grosores y tipos, todo eso para fabricar un bafle lo mas lineal posible y con todo eso tampoco llegan a ser lineales al 100%, la única manera de tener un sistema lineal es con proceso digital, saludos a todos y suerte.


----------

